# The Don't mess around with Slim Driveler # 115



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2014)

way to go Jeff, you 'membered the smiley, music and number.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2014)

flop?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

Lock-R-Down!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

Yall better tighten up......Billy tryin to catch us!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

Last post.....start a new one somebody!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

They flop.....we slop!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

We flopaslop


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

Or slopaflop


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

slopaholics


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2014)

that billly......


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

Bamm!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2014)

Jeff, we are about quality not quantity.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

Can I get a derty slop?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2014)

guess what billy did


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2014)

guess what billy said


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2014)

Billy is silly


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2014)

Billy knows Willy


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2014)

Billy thinks HFH is a lil girl


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff, we are about quality not quantity.



No No: Obviously, you haven't read or participated in some of the old drivelers. Them jokers would go through one in less than 24 hrs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

You'd quote somone and their post would be 20-30 post back from the time you quoted it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> No No: Obviously, you haven't read or participated in some of the old drivelers. Them jokers would go through one in less than 24 hrs.





Tell 'em Chiefhole !!!  




Missing the midnight shift!!


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey y'all, had a good day today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2014)

You kilt a jake . . .


----------



## Crickett (Mar 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> No No: Obviously, you haven't read or participated in some of the old drivelers. Them jokers would go through one in less than 24 hrs.







Jeff C. said:


> You'd quote somone and their post would be 20-30 post back from the time you quoted it.



 


I stopped by Aldi today. Picked me up a bottle of the Owl wine you suggested.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 26, 2014)

mattech said:


> Hey y'all, had a good day today.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 26, 2014)

Where is everybody?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff, we are about quality not quantity.


you cain't tell this bunch nuttin.......


Jeff C. said:


> No No: Obviously, you haven't read or participated in some of the old drivelers. Them jokers would go through one in less than 24 hrs.


but the content was a whole lot different............. 

Later Folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2014)

Cricketttttttttttttt????


----------



## Crickett (Mar 26, 2014)

Bye Keebs


----------



## Crickett (Mar 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cricketttttttttttttt????



Quackkkkkkkkkk?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2014)

bye ladies


----------



## Crickett (Mar 26, 2014)

Bye hfg!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> bye ladies



bye sweetie


----------



## MoonPie (Mar 26, 2014)

*the farmers visit to the doctor*

Being it's hard to figure that this thread is goin somewhere, here's a joke. I posted it somewhere but nobody liked it... just wanted to give you a chance. 


 A older farmer by the name of Edward went into town to see the Doctor for his yearly check up. Now Edward had a particular way to dress and it was the way he dressed all the time - in overalls. Course his wife Arlene and everyone who knew him was used to and expected it. All the time and everywhere, he wore his overalls.

Along with the Doctor's checkup he got a bit of bad news. The doctor told Edward that he had impotence. Well, Edward being a country man was not formilure with the term, so he asked, "Doc, what is impotence"? So the Doctor let him know in no uncertain terms that he was impotent. At this point Edward left the office and headed home. When he arrived there, he walked in the house all dressed up in a fancy new suit. Arlene could not believe her eyes and asked him "What in the world are you dressed up to be Edward"!? He, all happy and proud explained "it was the Doctors report darlin. The Dr. had gave me a fine report told me I was a impotent man. So I decided to start dressin like one!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tell 'em Chiefhole !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard that! 



Crickett said:


> I stopped by Aldi today. Picked me up a bottle of the Owl wine you suggested.



Lemme know what you think, MizT and I like it, especially for that price. 



Keebs said:


> you cain't tell this bunch nuttin.......
> 
> but the content was a whole lot different.............
> 
> Later Folks!



Later Keebsy! Yeah I know, bOOm bOOm still thinks I don't know how to start a driveler tread too, to, two, 2, tu tu  

Lawd have Mercy, I had to read in here for 4 mos to figger out who was quotein who about what 30 posts back and put it all together. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> bye ladies



Later bOOm bOOm!


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You kilt a jake . . .



Yea so....


I ain't that good of a turkey hunter.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

mattech said:


> Yea so....
> 
> 
> I ain't that good of a turkey hunter.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2014)

MoonPie said:


> Being it's hard to figure that this thread is goin somewhere, here's a joke. I posted it somewhere but nobody liked it... just wanted to give you a chance.
> 
> 
> A older farmer by the name of Edward went into town to see the Doctor for his yearly check up. Now Edward had a particular way to dress and it was the way he dressed all the time - in overalls. Course his wife Arlene and everyone who knew him was used to and expected it. All the time and everywhere, he wore his overalls.
> ...





mattech said:


> Yea so....
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Taste Good,eats great !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Where is everybody?



I'm here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 26, 2014)

Can us salary folks get overtime for these extra hours?   Bigears said I could.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Mar 26, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I'm here.



Where is here?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

MoonPie said:


> Being it's hard to figure that this thread is goin somewhere, here's a joke. I posted it somewhere but nobody liked it... just wanted to give you a chance.
> 
> 
> A older farmer by the name of Edward went into town to see the Doctor for his yearly check up. Now Edward had a particular way to dress and it was the way he dressed all the time - in overalls. Course his wife Arlene and everyone who knew him was used to and expected it. All the time and everywhere, he wore his overalls.
> ...



  

Well, I'll be danged if ain't Ol MoonPie!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Mar 26, 2014)

Jeff fa fa, how was your trip?


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Taste Good,eats great !!



Plus its hard to judge the beard size while its flying over your head. 

it was more like a dove hunt than a turkey hunt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Jeff fa fa, how was your trip?




Too cold......you shoulda been there to warm me up!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 26, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Where is here?



Home, kitchen, resting place.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello 6 guests.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2014)

MoonPie said:


> Being it's hard to figure that this thread is goin somewhere, here's a joke. I posted it somewhere but nobody liked it... just wanted to give you a chance.
> 
> 
> A older farmer by the name of Edward went into town to see the Doctor for his yearly check up. Now Edward had a particular way to dress and it was the way he dressed all the time - in overalls. Course his wife Arlene and everyone who knew him was used to and expected it. All the time and everywhere, he wore his overalls.
> ...




No No:




mattech said:


> Plus its hard to judge the beard size while its flying over your head.
> 
> it was more like a dove hunt than a turkey hunt.




Choot 'em buoy!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank I'll have a drank . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh Snapppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Who's yo Diddy??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2014)

I see LMS !!!!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Mar 26, 2014)

My hubby is the hottest guy ever!!!  That is all.  Oh and I will not ask him to change any diapers,  ever.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> My hubby is the hottest guy ever!!!  That is all.  Oh and I will not ask him to change any diapers,  ever.





Liar, liar G strang on fire . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 26, 2014)

poopy diapers get changed by whoever can't stand the smell.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Mar 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Liar, liar G strang on fire . .



Give ya one guess what just happened lol never leave a phone in attended


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 26, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Give ya one guess what just happened lol never leave a phone in attended



someone snapped a pic of you in a g-strang?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> someone snapped a pic of you in a g-strang?



  must have been hdm03


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Snapppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Who's yo Diddy??



OH Snap Bub. You juss won my heart. I call my Daddy Diddy Nebermind. You won my long time ago.  
H22 in da kitchen cookin up some COUNTRY FRIED deer meat. MUD, It aint cheekun fried.
Oh, and Congrats Quack. You da KANG!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OH Snap bub. You juss won my heart. I call my Daddy Diddy
> H22 in da kitchen cookin up some COUNTRY FRIED deer meat. MUD
> Oh, and congrats Quack. You da KANG!



I love COUNTRY FRIED deer meat! 

We had those little Cattleman bacon wrapped steaks from Aldi. They are good for cheap steaks.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank I'll have a drank . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I love COUNTRY FRIED deer meat!
> 
> We had those little Cattleman bacon wrapped steaks from Aldi. They are good for cheap steaks.



H22 won't go to Aldi. Gotta drag him there one day. They gots some good deals!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 won't go to Aldi. Gotta drag him there one day. They gots some good deals!



And the store brand is really pretty good.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 won't go to Aldi. Gotta drag him there one day. They gots some good deals!



First time we ever went in one it felt odd. Felt like I was shopping in another country or something.  We like it now. I got a 12pk Coca Colas(real coke not store brand) for less than $2 one day.


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OH Snap Bub. You juss won my heart. I call my Daddy Diddy Nebermind. You won my long time ago.
> *H22 in da kitchen cookin up some COUNTRY FRIED deer meat.* MUD, It aint cheekun fried.
> Oh, and Congrats Quack. You da KANG!



Bubba's in the kitchen frying some deer cubed steak with rice and gravy. Can't wait.


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 won't go to Aldi. Gotta drag him there one day. They gots some good deals!



What's Aldi?


----------



## Crickett (Mar 26, 2014)

Bubbette said:


> What's Aldi?



Its a grocery store. 
https://www.aldi.us/


----------



## Crickett (Mar 26, 2014)

You have to use a quarter to get a buggy. You get the quarter back when you return the buggy to the buggy thingy. You have to bring your own bags or boxes. They have really good prices on food.


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


> You have to use a quarter to get a buggy. You get the quarter back when you return the buggy to the buggy thingy. You have to bring your own bags or boxes. They have really good prices on food.



Sounds interesting. We don't have anything like that around here in the boonies.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 26, 2014)

Bubbette said:


> Sounds interesting. We don't have anything like that around here in the boonies.



They use to not be around us either. The closest one was in Marietta & then they built one in Woodstock close to where we use to live & they built this one in Winder not too long ago.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


> They use to not be around us either. The closest one was in Marietta & then they built one in Woodstock close to where we use to live & they built this one in Winder not too long ago.



There is one in Smyrna as well...........Close to the intersection of Spring Road, and Hargrove........Close to Cumberland Mall.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2014)

Cheekun fajitas with hawt peppers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Cheekun fajitas with hawt peppers



Coffee, b'fst will come later


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Coffee, b'fst will come later



I sure miss getting up early mornings and making breakfast before starting the day!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I sure miss getting up early mornings and making breakfast before starting the day!



How did cast removal go?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How did cast removal go?



Easy as pie ! Times sure have changed since I was a kid getting cast ( installed and removed)


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Easy as pie ! Times sure have changed since I was a kid getting cast ( installed and removed)



Told you to just get the rotozip out.   now help get those unused muscle back to full strength.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 27, 2014)

Good morning to you all of you fellow drivelers.  Happy "Thirsty Thursday" to you.

Went to bed after midnight so I slept an extra hour this morning and now it is time for some breakfast and reading the newspaper to see who did what to whom.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good morning to you all of you fellow drivelers.  Happy "Thirsty Thursday" to you.
> 
> Went to bed after midnight so I slept an extra hour this morning and now it is time for some breakfast and reading the newspaper to see who did what to whom.



Probably just a bunch of good news


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2014)

Mornin kids......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2014)

morning folks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> My hubby is the hottest guy ever!!!  That is all.  Oh and I will not ask him to change any diapers,  ever.



I just wanted to make sure I had witnesses to her saying this..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2014)

Here! But back to


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2014)

keebs is late.  mud is late.  hdm, rydert, strang, bama be hit and miss.  Nic been MIA for a while


----------



## Crickett (Mar 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just wanted to make sure I had witnesses to her saying this..








Keebs said:


> Here! But back to





havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs is late.  mud is late.  hdm, rydert, strang, bama be hit and miss.  Nic been MIA for a while




Really??? ^^^^^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just wanted to make sure I had witnesses to her saying this..



I done tol you to quit posting on her account! No No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Really??? ^^^^^^^



she posted that while I was typing mine


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Here! But back to



 Did most of mine dis moanin, still gotta book some future travel though.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I done tol you to quit posting on her account! No No:



jeff fa fa, what are you talking about


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jeff fa fa, what are you talking about



Uhhhhmm?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhhhhmm?



She left her phone out.  what happened after that I cant say


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She left her phone out.  what happened after that I cant say



Shoot me her password in a PM.....I'll help you out!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Shoot me her password in a PM.....I'll help you out!



i dont remember it.  She logged out yesterday after "her" random post and I couldnt get back in.  Stink too cause I was gnna have fun with quack and gobble


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2014)

anyone heard from "duh man?" he claimed he was busy yesterday...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> anyone heard from "duh man?" he claimed he was busy yesterday...



Hope he ain't stuck in a hole!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope he ain't stuck in a hole!



 

We all know hes good at getting stuck.  I think he took lessons from Aj


----------



## Crickett (Mar 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> she posted that while I was typing mine


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



Dont be rolling your eyes at grown folks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2014)

mud?  You ok?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2014)

Slop!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2014)

Travel is booked through end of April. Work the next 9 weeks with one week off. Leave this Sunday for 11 days straight. Glad most of them are in NOLA


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Slop!



flop


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Slop!





hdm03 said:


> flop


#thisaintthebillythread


Jeff C. said:


> Travel is booked through end of April. Work the next 9 weeks with one week off. Leave this Sunday for 11 days straight. Glad most of them are in NOLA



Something tell me youll enjoy those days Jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> flop



You didn get da memo? Billy flop'em....we slop'em!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> #thisaintthebillythread
> 
> 
> Something tell me youll enjoy those days Jeff



I do most of the time, mainly for da $$$, but I hate leaving. Once I'm gone it's not so bad. Ain't nuttin like home though.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I do most of the time, mainly for da $$$, but I hate leaving. Once I'm gone it's not so bad. Ain't nuttin like home though.



You ever take Jag and/or MizT with ya?


----------



## Crickett (Mar 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dont be rolling your eyes at grown folks



 




















Jeff C. said:


> Travel is booked through end of April. Work the next 9 weeks with one week off. Leave this Sunday for 11 days straight. Glad most of them are in NOLA


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You ever take Jag and/or MizT with ya?



Nah, considered havin them down in NOLA for this one, but I will be workin odd hours, so didn't think it would work out very well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



I know.....hope I survive!


----------



## slip (Mar 27, 2014)

Mornin yall. <- eggs.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I know.....hope I survive!



Me too! 




Brang me back some Boudain!  
















Oh & I haven't tried the wine yet.  Hubby had to work last night & I don't drink when it's just me & the kids. No No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2014)

slip said:


> Mornin yall. <- eggs.



popcorn and eggs? thats a unique combo


----------



## Crickett (Mar 27, 2014)

slip said:


> Mornin yall. <- eggs.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2014)

Wife called me earlier and said "Roxie cried when I dropped her off at the groomers.  She really didnt want to go in.  It broke my heart, I cried!"

Then she text me "they called me and said she was still crying even after I left  my poor baby"

Hello hormones!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2014)

Gonna pick my 4 wheeler up today !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna pick my 4 wheeler up today !!



Dod you get a Snorkel for it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2014)

slip said:


> Mornin yall. <- eggs.



Yummmmm...I'm starvin! Howdy slipster! 



Crickett said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is another reason I wanted MizT to come down, I could've rode back with her and loaded the car up wit groceries. I'm flying back now though, I might just have to ship a box er two of goodies back.  

Last time I was down there just recently, my buddy had some of the best I'd ever had. It was real meaty, more so than most anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna pick my 4 wheeler up today !!


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna pick my 4 wheeler up today !!



When you gonna get one of those that turns into a hover craft? That way you can run it anywheres without worryin' about it gettin' stuck.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna pick my 4 wheeler up today !!



You must be really strong


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2014)

brisket apple water...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You must be really strong


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You must be really strong



giggle....................


















toot..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You must be really strong





idjithole..


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2014)

<--------French Cabbage soup  and macaroni salad wiff toast.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> idjithole..



hdmO3


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2014)

dry roasted peanuts, Little Debbie oatmeal cookie and water.











I fergot my lunch.


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2014)

fresh fried bass,french fries...........sweet tea.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2014)

rydert said:


> fresh fried bass,french fries...........sweet tea.........


----------



## slip (Mar 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> popcorn and eggs? thats a unique combo


Meh, it works.


Crickett said:


>






Jeff C. said:


> Yummmmm...I'm starvin! Howdy slipster!


Hey Jeff. I was too, eggs fixed that for now. 


rydert said:


> fresh fried bass,french fries...........sweet tea.........



Dangit man, all I gots is the tea.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



x2.0


----------



## slip (Mar 27, 2014)

I did however, find some extra crispy bacon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2014)

It's payday !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2014)

slip said:


> Meh, it works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



slipster got them funky combos from hogtrap!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2014)

stoopid keyboard!


----------



## slip (Mar 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> slipster got them funky combos from hogtrap!



Hogtrap is the man when it comes to crazy foods! He could make a meal from anything.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yummmmm...I'm starvin! Howdy slipster!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

I'm sending a cooler with my friend the next time she makes her trip back home. Told her to load it down. 



hdm03 said:


> You must be really strong


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2014)

slip said:


> Hogtrap is the man when it comes to crazy foods! He could make a meal from anything.



And make it sound good too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2014)

Might as well go cut some grass....rains a comin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2014)

Got two trucks to put up and got to go measure some doors, i'm behind. Hello all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Got two trucks to put up and got to go measure some doors, i'm behind. Hello all.



Hey Mudro!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Mudro!



Hey Jeff, you catch any fish on your last trip??


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ok then


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2014)

mud you skeered everyone off fa fa


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Ok then







Boom Boom. You busy today too,two,to,2,tu-tu


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Boom Boom. You busy today too,two,to,2,tu-tu



He's fixin coffee, drinking the coffee, fixin coffee, drinking the coffee.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2014)

Wonder if Nitram is in here undercover??


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2014)

Boom?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2014)

rydert said:


> fresh fried bass,french fries...........sweet tea.........







Hooked On Quack said:


> It's payday !!!







mudracing101 said:


> Ok then



Hey mud!  How you doin?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2014)

Huh, must not be.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hey mud!  How you doin?



There you are.


----------



## MoonPie (Mar 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, I'll be danged if ain't Ol MoonPie!



How y'all doin Mr. Jeff. What happened to the old avitar? If not mistaken it was your son taped to the wall.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> There you are.



he was letting you have it.  Hes a nice guy like that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> he was letting you have it.  Hes a nice guy like that.



Yeah, he's a pretty good fellar


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, he's a pretty good fellar



Recon you finally got caught up?  Oh, and you forgot to share with us what you had for lunch.  So far Redirte is winning


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Recon you finally got caught up?  Oh, and you forgot to share with us what you had for lunch.  So far Redirte is winning



No not caught up yet, fixing to get back at it. He won, all i had was the dairy queen 5 dolla lunch. Cheeseburger, fries and a icecream.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No not caught up yet, fixing to get back at it. He won, all i had was the dairy queen 5 dolla lunch. Cheeseburger, fries and a icecream.



Man, you gota get the chincken fanger basket wid da white gravy or honey mustard


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Recon you finally got caught up?  Oh, and you forgot to share with us what you had for lunch.  So far Redirte is winning


I bet I'll win.................


mudracing101 said:


> No not caught up yet, fixing to get back at it. He won, all i had was the dairy queen 5 dolla lunch. Cheeseburger, fries and a icecream.


Baby Sis treated me and her daughter to the Mexican restaurant!

2 game schedules down.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I bet I'll win.................
> 
> Baby Sis treated me and her daughter to the Mexican restaurant!
> 
> 2 game schedules down.............







If you cant get here on time just get here when you can


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> If you cant get here on time just get here when you can


 I does the best I can this time of year!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2014)

Keebs, what you cooking us fer supper?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Jeff, you catch any fish on your last trip??



no


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2014)

Cut til I couldn't take no mo dust & dirt in my eyeballs. Freakin wind


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, what you cooking us fer supper?


 I'm getting treated for supper too, Pizza Hut!


Jeff C. said:


> Cut til I couldn't take no mo dust & dirt in my eyeballs. Freakin wind


I'm dreading getting started too...........


----------



## slip (Mar 27, 2014)

Speakin ah supper ... im starving again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm getting treated for supper too, Pizza Hut!
> 
> I'm dreading getting started too...........



Just wait til it ain't too windy and maybe a slight dampness,  the leaves are full of dust.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2014)

Bye mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> no


So we aint frying fish this weekend.



Keebs said:


> I'm getting treated for supper too, Pizza Hut!
> 
> I'm dreading getting started too...........


I like pizza hut.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bye mud



Bye Leroy.
Keebs lets go


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> So we aint frying fish this weekend.
> 
> 
> I like pizza hut.
> ...



Crawfish boil.....later bro! Come on up!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2014)

slip said:


> Speakin ah supper ... im starving again.


holler leg syndrome!


Jeff C. said:


> Just wait til it ain't too windy and maybe a slight dampness,  the leaves are full of dust.


 


mudracing101 said:


> So we aint frying fish this weekend.
> 
> 
> I like pizza hut.
> ...


 I know you do!
Let's roll!


Jeff C. said:


> Crawfish boil.....later bro! Come on up!


MMmmmm, mudbugs!!
Later Folks!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2014)

recon Im out too... C yall


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2014)

Later Keebsy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> recon Im out too... C yall



Later bOOm bOOm!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Mar 27, 2014)

Happy Friday Eve


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Happy Friday Eve



Thank you darlin'.  Same to you......same to you


----------



## little miss sunshine (Mar 27, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> thank you darlin'.  Same to you......same to you



  :


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2014)

You guys are the greatest!  Thanks a lot!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2014)

Who is hiding?   Home after another brutal day at the salt mine.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2014)

Drank a lil likker with some OLD friends of mine that I haven't seen in 5 yrs !! 



I'm the "young" one in that crowd !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Happy Friday Eve



bOOm bOOm????


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Drank a lil likker with some OLD friends of mine that I haven't seen in 5 yrs !!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the "young" one in that crowd !!



They probly went home to


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Drank a lil likker with some OLD friends of mine that I haven't seen in 5 yrs !!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the "young" one in that crowd !!



They must be like this then


----------



## little miss sunshine (Mar 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> bOOm bOOm????



Jeff fa fa??


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 27, 2014)

I have to brag. Mini me just texted me that she's being recognized at Honors Day next week for being an outstanding scholar. Even though she's just finishing her second year, she's classified as a junior because of the AP credits she had and because she takes summer courses. After this summer she will start her third year classified as a senior. She hopes to graduate a semester early with a major in exercise science and a minor in psychology. She has a GPA of 3.73 taking courses I never dared to even try.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Mar 27, 2014)

Bubbette said:


> I have to brag. Mini me just texted me that she's being recognized at Honors Day next week for being an outstanding scholar. Even though she's just finishing her second year, she's classified as a junior because of the AP credits she had and because she takes summer courses. After this summer she will start her third year classified as a senior. She hopes to graduate a semester early with a major in exercise science and a minor in psychology. She has a GPA of 3.73 taking courses I never dared to even try.



 too smart


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> They must be like this then



  



little miss sunshine said:


> Jeff fa fa??



Howdy sweetheart! 



Bubbette said:


> I have to brag. Mini me just texted me that she's being recognized at Honors Day next week for being an outstanding scholar. Even though she's just finishing her second year, she's classified as a junior because of the AP credits she had and because she takes summer courses. After this summer she will start her third year classified as a senior. She hopes to graduate a semester early with a major in exercise science and a minor in psychology. She has a GPA of 3.73 taking courses I never dared to even try.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2014)

Ya'll remember me?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Ya'll remember me?



Barely!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 27, 2014)

Bubbette said:


> I have to brag. Mini me just texted me that she's being recognized at Honors Day next week for being an outstanding scholar. Even though she's just finishing her second year, she's classified as a junior because of the AP credits she had and because she takes summer courses. After this summer she will start her third year classified as a senior. She hopes to graduate a semester early with a major in exercise science and a minor in psychology. She has a GPA of 3.73 taking courses I never dared to even try.



That is awesome!!!!

Oh & brag all you want!!!



blood on the ground said:


> Ya'll remember me?



Nope


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Barely!





Crickett said:


> That is awesome!!!!
> 
> Oh & brag all you want!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks pales!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 28, 2014)

How dry I am, how wet I'll be, if I don't find a dry place to be.

Dusted off an oldie this morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 28, 2014)

TGIF   !!!!!!

I am sure glad that I have survived so far this week.  

Hope all of you fellow drivelers have a great day today and will pass it on.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 28, 2014)

Mernin knuckle draggers!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 28, 2014)

Bubbette said:


> I have to brag. Mini me just texted me that she's being recognized at Honors Day next week for being an outstanding scholar. Even though she's just finishing her second year, she's classified as a junior because of the AP credits she had and because she takes summer courses. After this summer she will start her third year classified as a senior. She hopes to graduate a semester early with a major in exercise science and a minor in psychology. She has a GPA of 3.73 taking courses I never dared to even try.




Helen, that is awesome news for sure.

Congratulations to you and Robert for a job well done.

It is obvious that Mini me takes after her MOTHER !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 28, 2014)

Its some kind of holiday aint it?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 28, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Its some kind of holiday aint it?




You are right, it is a holiday !!!   Yep, it is the Last Friday of the month Holiday today.  I think that we need to celebrate it or something.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 28, 2014)

Heck, I forgot.  It really is the 87th DAY of the Year Holiday!!!   That would be a much better celebration for sure.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 28, 2014)

What happened to my case of Boone's Farm and my bottle of Reunite Lambrusco.  That would be a fine start to celebration too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

Morning folks..  all packed up and ready for the beach.  come on 530!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 28, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> What happened to my case of Boone's Farm and my bottle of Reunite Lambrusco.  That would be a fine start to celebration too.


I'm ready to sellubrate EE!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks..  all packed up and ready for the beach.  come on 530!!!



Thanks for telling us that....... Banning on the way for you!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks..  all packed up and ready for the beach.  come on 530!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm ready to sellubrate EE!
> 
> 
> Thanks for telling us that....... Banning on the way for you!!!



Who's the new guy??


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2014)

Mornin kids.....rainin here


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks..  all packed up and ready for the beach.  come on 530!!!



What beach yall going to, bOOm bOOm?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm ready to sellubrate EE!
> 
> 
> Thanks for telling us that....... Banning on the way for you!!!


Dont be hatin' bro.


mudracing101 said:


>


Glad you could bless us with your presence this morning 


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.....rainin here


Dont sound so excited jeff fa fa.

BTW that was LMS last night.  She started loggin out of GON after the other night


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Who's the new guy??



Don't know, but he was sittin on da roof when I walked up!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't know, but he was sittin on da roof when I walked up!



Was he sitting in his new and improved chair?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dont be hatin' bro.
> 
> Glad you could bless us with your presence this morning
> 
> ...



Couldn't finish what I started yesterday. Had 11 hundred sticks to pick up and one more section of lawn and leaves to cut up to have everything cut round here.....ain't happenin now. 

She knows better!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Was he sitting in his new and improved chair?



No, he has reduced himself to the classic lurker....beanbag.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.....rainin here


I put out 300lbs of super rainbow, hope we get a lil wet stuff our self.



Jeff C. said:


> Don't know, but he was sittin on da roof when I walked up!



He'll fit right in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I put out 300lbs of super rainbow, hope we get a lil wet stuff our self.
> 
> 
> 
> He'll fit right in.



You put out fertilizer......I spray it with herbicide, not to kill it, just make it sick.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> No, he has reduced himself to the classic lurker....beanbag.



Please tell me he wasnt up there eating cheetos too


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 28, 2014)

afternoon yougins


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> afternoon yougins



Charlie? that you Bo$$?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Charlie? that you Bo$$?



Yes; south georgia is calling my name.  I need to go count my cows, pet my goats and race my chickens


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Yes; south georgia is calling my name.  I need to go count my cows, pet my goats and race my chickens



What about your poor Emus?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 28, 2014)

Is it to early to be thirsty?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

Mrs H II be at the bottom lurkin..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You guys are the greatest!  Thanks a lot!


We know.


Bubbette said:


> I have to brag. Mini me just texted me that she's being recognized at Honors Day next week for being an outstanding scholar. Even though she's just finishing her second year, she's classified as a junior because of the AP credits she had and because she takes summer courses. After this summer she will start her third year classified as a senior. She hopes to graduate a semester early with a major in exercise science and a minor in psychology. She has a GPA of 3.73 taking courses I never dared to even try.


That's AWESOME! Brag all you want. You deserve it!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks..  all packed up and ready for the beach.  come on 530!!!


You never told me where to meet ya'll.


mudracing101 said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.....rainin here



rainin here too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 28, 2014)

Oh, I forgot.



 MORNIN


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You put out fertilizer......I spray it with herbicide, not to kill it, just make it sick.


 Now that was funny.


hdm03 said:


> Yes; south georgia is calling my name.  I need to go count my cows, pet my goats and race my chickens


Dont forget to feed your donkey.



blood on the ground said:


> Is it to early to be thirsty?


Never.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs H II be at the bottom lurkin..



Hey Mrs. Hawtnet


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 28, 2014)

Today is my FRIDAY!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 28, 2014)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh, I forgot.
> 
> 
> 
> MORNIN


Happy Fryday morning maam.   Cant tell you where to meet us.  All i know is we are meeting some friends in Destin.


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!



Howdy lil' lady


----------



## rydert (Mar 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Yes; south georgia is calling my name.  I need to go count my cows, pet my goats and race my chickens



Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

rydert said:


> Happy birthday!!!!



Is hdm03- Billy or Charlie?


----------



## rydert (Mar 28, 2014)

yes


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

rydert said:


> yes



Thanks for your speedy reply.  Glad you clarified this for me, i was truly concerned!  I feel better now that I know


----------



## rydert (Mar 28, 2014)

i'm helpful that way..............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

rydert said:


> i'm helpful that way..............



 you da man too riderte


----------



## rydert (Mar 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you da man too riderte



selfie pic sent....with sock on


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

rydert said:


> selfie pic sent....with sock on



Oh, sweet, I didnt know yall still had babies in the house.  That was a cute sock.  WE might get our child some socks like that.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (Mar 28, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Is it to early to be thirsty?



I was just pondering that same thing........might have to fix me a dranky drank here shortly


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I was just pondering that same thing........might have to fix me a dranky drank here shortly



Breakfast of da CHAMPS.


----------



## rydert (Mar 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, sweet, I didnt know yall still had babies in the house.  That was a cute sock.  WE might get our child some socks like that.



ouch.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2014)

Gettin ready to pick up a 30lb sack of crawfish!


----------



## rydert (Mar 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gettin ready to pick up a 30lb sack of crawfish!



you're not as strong a Quack.....he was gonna pick up his 4-wheeler


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gettin ready to pick up a 30lb sack of crawfish!



  Crawfish be too good


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 28, 2014)

Jeff C = weak


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 28, 2014)

rydert said:


> you're not as strong a Quack.....he was gonna pick up his 4-wheeler


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2014)

rydert said:


> you're not as strong a Quack.....he was gonna pick up his 4-wheeler



Yeah, but I'm gonna run up there. 



hdm03 said:


> Jeff C = weak



Ok...31 lbs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2014)

Sitting in Augusta. Dawn's getting her faith treatment.  One more to go! !


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2014)

Fith


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sitting in Augusta. Dawn's getting her faith treatment.  One more to go! !



  almost done


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2014)

Howdy!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2014)

Y'll doin alright!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2014)

Good!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2014)

I had a gout attack in my knee, it swelled up! You could watch my knee grow. My knee grow big!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2014)

Ouch


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sitting in Augusta. Dawn's getting her faith treatment.  One more to go! !



Give her a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 from our household!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, but I'm gonna run up there.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...31 lbs.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Sitting in Augusta. Dawn's getting her faith treatment.  One more to go! !


GO DAWN! 


kmckinnie said:


> Howdy!


wrong thread.


kmckinnie said:


> Good!


OK you git a pass. You didn't flop.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Good!



Good Slop, KMc!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gettin ready to pick up a 30lb sack of crawfish!



I would eat that even wiff my gout!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2014)

This place isboring.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2014)

No wonder yall visit us!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2014)

J C goes both ways.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2014)

Where is doc luv.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gettin ready to pick up a 30lb sack of crawfish!


What time i need to be there


kmckinnie said:


> This place isboring.



K in the house


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2014)

I just thought I would spare y'all the excitement of a FLOP.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2014)

Ol mudbugracen is hera.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2014)

Twerkin is not possible rat now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> J C goes both ways.



Love me some flops and slops!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2014)

later taters


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> What time i need to be there
> 
> 
> K in the house



Tween fo and sixx.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> later taters



Holla back!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Love me some flops and slops!


see post 262



kmckinnie said:


> later taters



Later gator


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Tween fo and sixx.....



I dont get off till 5, you do that on purpose. Atleast send me some pics.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont get off till 5, you do that on purpose. Atleast send me some pics.



Gonna look like dis!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

Where da sausage?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2014)

<---------------Fish sammiches and tater tots!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where da sausage?



I'll do it on the grill.......better that way to me, plus we get an ordoovre while we berl da crawfishes and drank cold beverages!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sitting in Augusta. Dawn's getting her faith treatment.  One more to go! !







kmckinnie said:


> Good!







kmckinnie said:


> I had a gout attack in my knee, it swelled up! You could watch my knee grow. My knee grow big!








Jeff C. said:


> Gonna look like dis!





Jeff C. said:


> I'll do it on the grill.......better that way to me, plus we get an ordoovre while we berl da crawfishes and drank cold beverages!




My friend won a HUGE cooler last night at the DU banquet. She gonna fill it up when she goes to LA.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

Banana fer lunch.  Man I got a hankerin for about 4 Shady Lane chilli dogs with cheese


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


> My friend won a HUGE cooler last night at the DU banquet. She gonna fill it up when she goes to LA.



I'm probly gonna go back down there either in late May or early June for some fishin/r&r and load up wit groceries.



Chirpy, you can find boudin here in some Walmart's and Food depot, I think. No, it's not the top notch Cajun boudin, but it'll do in a pinch. You just have to look for it, and sometimes they may not have it. The stuff I've bought in the past was made in the Texas bayou country....southeast Texas.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Banana fer lunch.  Man I got a hankerin for about 4 Shady Lane chilli dogs with cheese



I don't see how you ain't starvin to deaf, bOOm bOOm!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2014)

A'ight check in a bit, goin to get my workout pickin up a sack of crawfish.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't see how you ain't starvin to deaf, bOOm bOOm!



I eat more than it seems.  I take in around1500 calories a day on average.  sometimes less than 1k other times more than 2500.. just depends.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm probly gonna go back down there either in late May or early June for some fishin/r&r and load up wit groceries.
> 
> 
> 
> Chirpy, you can find boudin here in some Walmart's and Food depot, I think. No, it's not the top notch Cajun boudin, but it'll do in a pinch. You just have to look for it, and sometimes they may not have it. The stuff I've bought in the past was made in the Texas bayou country....southeast Texas.



We tried some from a butcher's shop a while back & the guy that made it was from LA & it still just wasn't the same as like I had before. 

Oh & the Owl wine was purty good last night!


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 28, 2014)

Country fried steak, okry, crowder pees, green beens


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Country fried steak, okry, crowder pees, green beens



That sounds fitting to eat 'cept for that okra... YUCK


----------



## rydert (Mar 28, 2014)

Workin2hunt.....last post....lock er down...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Where is doc luv.



Sup knackered ???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

woohoo got me a sleeve or pringles!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sup knackered ???





Stoopid auto correct


----------



## Crickett (Mar 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That sounds fitting to eat 'cept for that okra... YUCK



Okry is awesome! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Stoopid auto correct


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Okry is awesome!



you prolly like oysters too dont cha


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna look like dis!


Oh my goodness, i wouldnt leave that plate till i fell over fat


Jeff C. said:


> I don't see how you ain't starvin to deaf, bOOm bOOm!


He makin me starve to death just readin it.



Hornet22 said:


> Country fried steak, okry, crowder pees, green beens


 Had me some okry and tomato's at lunch



havin_fun_huntin said:


> you prolly like oysters too dont cha



Some body say oysters


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 28, 2014)

Schlotzski's fer lunch.
 I can't believe I ate the whole thang.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

Mud, you ever been to Destin?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, you ever been to Destin?



Yes sir


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2014)

Going back two.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes sir



Do yall take 319 to tallahassee and get on I10 or do yall go take 319 hit 111 and go thru cairo and calvery?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sup knackered ???


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2014)

319 to Tall. then 10


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> 319 to Tall. then 10



thanks, thats what I was thinking too.  how long does it take?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 28, 2014)

yes


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 28, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2014)

When you runnin 10 take the best road from there straight to Destin, dont run the scenic route down by the water, you'll never get there... Its nice but slow!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Going back two.



Destin aint got no waves.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud?



Got caught up talkin to Leroy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Destin aint got no waves.



Nope , but from Destin to Pensacola in the bay is crystal clear water and just right for the boat and lots of beer.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud?



bam


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> When you runnin 10 take the best road from there straight to Destin, dont run the scenic route down by the water, you'll never get there... Its nice but slow!!!



was going to.  just didnt know which route was quicker to get to I10


Mrs h I hav a feeling we will see PLENTY of waves  

Oh LMS dont like bridges.  Looking at the map we have a NICE LONG bridge to cross


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2014)

Destin got it going on some of their holidays, you can walk from boat to boat


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Nope , but from Destin to Pensacola in the bay is crystal clear water and just right for the boat and lots of beer.



Imported sand.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

Maybe there be some womans down there in bathing suits like the ones in the video Mrs H posted and deleted


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

I got Sir Mix Alot's song stuck in my head


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Maybe there be some womans down there in bathing suits like the ones in the video Mrs H posted and deleted


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Imported sand.



Pensacola to Destin is the prettiest sand there is silly.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Maybe there be some womans down there in bathing suits like the ones in the video Mrs H posted and deleted



I was eating at AJ's over the water in Destin and the Yacht beside it had some womens wif bathing suits like that One big ugly dude wif a bad look on his face too.


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 28, 2014)

Hey everyone!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> What happened to my case of Boone's Farm and my bottle of Reunite Lambrusco.  That would be a fine start to celebration too.



When Bubba and I were young (a long time ago and before kids) we would have pizza and Cella Lambrusco for supper sometimes. I loved that wine.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Sitting in Augusta. Dawn's getting her faith treatment.  One more to go! !



Tell Dawn I'm thinking about her and to call me some time. With work the way it is, I usually think to call her around midnight and I don't think she would like that. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Schlotzski's fer lunch.
> I can't believe I ate the whole thang.



Schlotzski's is my favorite deli. I wish we had one around here.

Now that my meetings are over, it's time to find some lunch. All these posts of food are making me hungry.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Destin got it going on some of their holidays, you can walk from boat to boat


I would guess that's because you are juss like H22. Ya'll aint NEVA met a stranger. 


mudracing101 said:


> Pensacola to Destin is the prettiest sand there is silly.



It's fake, silly.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2014)

These wimmims won't shut up...


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I would guess that's because you are juss like H22. Ya'll aint NEVA met a stranger.
> 
> 
> It's fake, silly.



Where you go, feel free to Pm me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I was eating at AJ's over the water in Destin and the Yacht beside it had some womens wif bathing suits like that One big ugly dude wif a bad look on his face too.



Sorry, next time ill try not to grimace so much, and Ill wave next time


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> These wimmims won't shut up...



Look at your phone start laughing and toot, they'll get up and leave.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I would guess that's because you are juss like H22. Ya'll aint NEVA met a stranger.
> 
> 
> It's fake, silly.



whats wrong with fake?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry, next time ill try not to grimace so much, and Ill wave next time



You would of been eye level with this dudes belly button, he was huge.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You would of been eye level with this dudes belly button, he was huge.



you implying im short? 
 that isnt very nice mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you implying im short?
> that isnt very nice mud



Nope implying he was huge


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Nope implying he was huge



you should went ova there and danced with his womens


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you should went ova there and danced with his womens



Mud would of got capped


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Where you go, feel free to Pm me


Atlantic Ocean



mudracing101 said:


> Look at your phone start laughing and toot, they'll get up and leave.


They can't git up.

DON'T DO IT QUACK.No No:No No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Mud would of got capped



you did the smart thing. cant be havin no caps popped in mud.  Who would we give a hard time if something happened to you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2014)

They're all hooked up to iv's. Think I'll toot and run..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

quack gonna cropdust them poor womens..


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Atlantic Ocean
> 
> 
> They can't git up.
> ...


That narrowed it down



Hooked On Quack said:


> They're all hooked up to iv's. Think I'll toot and run..



My bad , that was terrible advice, dont listen to me


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2014)

Where Keebs??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Where Keebs??



shes


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

thanks, yall left me here all alone, just me and my imagination!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 28, 2014)

Boom Boom while you are in Destin give this place a try.

http://www.thelouisianalagniappe.com/destin/

They have some pretty good food there.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Boom Boom while you are in Destin give this place a try.
> 
> http://www.thelouisianalagniappe.com/destin/
> 
> They have some pretty good food there.



Ill mention that to the people we are meeting down there.  Thanks Ruttnbuck


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2014)

My wife is from Crestview, just north of Destin. Cant tell you how much I have been there in the last 12 years. If you like Microbrew you gotta go to McGuires pub, great food too, make sure to order the $0.18 senate bean soup. also check out bass pro also, there is all kinds of shopping in that area, also a nice theater.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

mattech said:


> My wife is from Crestview, just north of Destin. Cant tell you how much I have been there in the last 12 years. If you like Microbrew you gotta go to McGuires pub, great food too, make sure to order the $0.18 senate bean soup. also check out bass pro also, there is all kinds of shopping in that area, also a nice theater.



we are coming back Sunday.  The only reason we are going is because its a free trip.  I got 5 million things to o at the house be I couldnt deprive the wife of a beach trip.  I have a feeling we wont make it again this year with the baby on the way


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 28, 2014)

Happy Weekend Erybody!


Boom Boom ya'll have safe travels and enjoy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2014)

Mudro!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mudro!!!!





OH MAN!

PM address immediately please.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> shes



She dead?  Man; folks are dropping like flies this week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


> We tried some from a butcher's shop a while back & the guy that made it was from LA & it still just wasn't the same as like I had before.
> 
> Oh & the Owl wine was purty good last night!



Not bad for da cheap stuff! Glad you liked it. 



Hornet22 said:


> Country fried steak, okry, crowder pees, green beens


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> She dead?  Man; folks are dropping like flies this week.



there is no help for you


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

Ok, how amny of yall have seen the woman posting no makeup pics on FB?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mudro!!!!



I can be there in two hours


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2014)

Nitram??


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hankus


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2014)

Martin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

hdm03-?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2014)

Mud


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 28, 2014)

i've seen it on myspace


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03-?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

Booom!!!!!!  Shokaloka!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 28, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 28, 2014)

close


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

I know they are doing it for a good cause but this made me giggle... alot


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> OH MAN!
> 
> PM address immediately please.



Not cookin til tomorrow actually.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

mud, i know how to amke you chang your mind about Jeff fa fas craw fish and curve your appetite


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 28, 2014)

wow.......i feel better now.


thanks for the prayers


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

I think I killed the driveler again..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

hdm03- i missed where you asked for prayers.  Maybe next time I can send one up for you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2014)

Folks just sit here and lOOk anymore.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2014)

fronts & bad shoulders=pain that won't go away....

Hey Quack, give Dawn my love!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

im sitting here and looking.. its purdy in here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

there she be, how was your nap Keebs?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> fronts & bad shoulders=pain that won't go away....
> 
> Hey Quack, give Dawn my love!



Fronts?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> there she be, how was your nap Keebs?


 never got it, Miami neighbors are up and I didn't know it, kept hearing a commotion & thought someone was over there stealing their stuff, got dressed, packed my pistol & went to check it out.........my nerves are shot now........


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Fronts?


you know EXACTLY what I am talking about!
  sure wish I could help you with those mudbugs!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

"give me 1/2 the stuff your taking or Ill shoot"


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> "give me 1/2 the stuff your taking or Ill shoot"


naaww dude, I shoot, make them drop it!  They see this crazy redneck woman go to shooting, I promise, they'd run!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> naaww dude, I shoot, make them drop it!  They see this crazy redneck woman go to shooting, I promise, they'd run!



hey, you said it not me


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2014)

And this was lefthanded, "playing" the first time..........


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hey, you said it not me


 read my sigline, doofus.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you know EXACTLY what I am talking about!
> sure wish I could help you with those mudbugs!



OH..... Sowwy!  Get better soon! 

Wish you could too, Cuz wanted me to do a berl for us since I'm helpin him repair some stuff on a pop-up tomorrow. He bought most and I chipped in.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

ol' keebs be showing out with teh pistol


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> read my sigline, doofus.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

Keebs you jinxed me, now its coming down pretty hard here


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> OH..... Sowwy!  Get better soon!
> 
> Wish you could too, Cuz wanted me to do a berl for us since I'm helpin him repair some stuff on a pop-up tomorrow. He bought most and I chipped in.


  I've de-headed plenty of shrimp but never did anything with mudbugs, but I have eating a good bit of them.......... it just takes so danged many to "get enough"!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> ol' keebs be showing out with teh pistol


*A Country Girl WILL Survive*!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs you jinxed me, now its coming down pretty hard here


 one day you'll learn to listen to me!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> one day you'll learn to listen to me!



YOu have more faith in me than i do


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I've de-headed plenty of shrimp but never did anything with mudbugs, but I have eating a good bit of them.......... it just takes so danged many to "get enough"!
> 
> *A Country Girl WILL Survive*!!



Not once you learn how much to peel and pinch....after suckin da head, of course!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2014)

Fixin to get "Funky" up in heah!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

I have to admit sucking the head on a crawfish bothers me..
Iv never knowingly eat brains and dont plan on it


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> YOu have more faith in me than i do


 I do!


Jeff C. said:


> Not once you learn how much to peel and pinch....after suckin da head, of course!


 I ain't neva been THAT drunk before!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I have to admit sucking the head on a crawfish bothers me..
> Iv never knowingly eat brains and dont plan on it


great minds, great minds.....
Life is good, settin on da porch, drankin a beer, typing in da Driveler wiff my buds and smokin a cig...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

how you on the porch adn on teh driveler?  You got a tablet or laptop?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 28, 2014)

Hello I'm new here, I have been reading for a while but never joined until today. I hope to make many friends in here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I have to admit sucking the head on a crawfish bothers me..
> Iv never knowingly eat brains and dont plan on it





Keebs said:


> I do!
> 
> I ain't neva been THAT drunk before!
> 
> ...



It ain't the brains ya suckin, it's FAT.....very flavorful and full of da spices you berled'em in. 

If I was to cook yall some crawfish etouffe, you would'nt know it, but you'd be eatin it.....and lovin it!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> how you on the porch adn on teh driveler?  You got a tablet or laptop?


fully charged laptop setting on da table.......


blood on the ground said:


> Hello I'm new here, I have been reading for a while but never joined until today. I hope to make many friends in here.


bless your heart......... good luck!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> It ain't the brains ya suckin, it's FAT.....very flavorful and full of da spices you berled'em in.
> 
> If I was to cook yall some crawfish etouffe, you would'nt know it, but you'd be eatin it.....and lovin it!


come down & cook for me again, I promise I'll try it if YOU fix it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Hello I'm new here, I have been reading for a while but never joined until today. I hope to make many friends in here.



Do you have a beanbag chair?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> come down & cook for me again, I promise I'll try it if YOU fix it!



GIRL.....dat stuff will melt in yo mouf!!! 

I get a chance I will.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 28, 2014)

bunch of perverts in here


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Do you have a beanbag chair?


 Don't forget the Cheetos!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 28, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Hello I'm new here, I have been reading for a while but never joined until today. I hope to make many friends in here.



i'll be yo fwiend


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> GIRL.....dat stuff will melt in yo mouf!!!
> 
> I get a chance I will.





hdm03 said:


> bunch of perverts in here


 I only see one..........


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I only see one..........



I know.....that Jeff C is probably on some government list


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 28, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I know.....that Jeff C is probably on some government list


always heard "It takes one to know one"......... juss sayin........


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2014)

I got a hummer, I got a hummer!  The scouts are out!!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 28, 2014)

well; that is hurtful


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 28, 2014)

oh my goodness


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 28, 2014)

not even sure what to say to that


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> well; that is hurtful


Sorry, they say the truth hurts............


hdm03 said:


> not even sure what to say to that


bless your heart..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I know.....that Jeff C is probably on some government list



Da Chief is gon be on a list, but my tribe got my back!



Keebs said:


> I got a hummer, I got a hummer!  The scouts are out!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I only see one..........



I cant help it, I was born this way


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2014)

I have never realy evea got this dribbler thing yall do! Just saying.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Da Chief is gon be on a list, but my tribe got my back!


you at da top of MY list! 
humming birds, I have a humming bird, the first one of the season!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I cant help it, I was born this way


 not you this time, doofus!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2014)

Its just a bunch of mombo jobo!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> I have never realy evea got this dribbler thing yall do! Just saying.


 you've participated before, what's the problem now?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Its just a bunch of mombo jobo!


it's all by the rules AND in English.........


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2014)

Ms hen uses all those funny thingamagiggies to talk


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2014)

What anglish gotta dos wid it.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2014)

Hey, does anyone know what part of Washington LOVEMYLABS lives in?  ANy where near that massive mud slide?!?!?  If I had his number I'd call & check on him!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2014)

Later yall keep it down in here.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Ms hen uses all those funny thingamagiggies to talk





kmckinnie said:


> What anglish gotta dos wid it.


I use "expressions"......... and we ain't talkin MumboJumbo, its southjawja english, git with the times, dude! oh wait, you're a floridian, never mind, carry on..........


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Later yall keep it down in here.


come back when ya can't stay so long, K?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2014)

Keep up the good work Chief on keepen a eye on these folks


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I use "expressions"......... and we ain't talkin MumboJumbo, its southjawja english, git with the times, dude! oh wait, you're a floridian, never mind, carry on..........



 Thanks for noticing I'm cute!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2014)

Bye yall
everyone have a good weekend


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Thanks for noticing I'm cute!


you're welcome........... you got that.......... floridian don't give a mess look to ya......... 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bye yall
> everyone have a good weekend


Ya'll be careful!!!!! Have a GREAT time!!!!!!!! PICTURES!!!!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2014)

you're welcome........... you got that.......... floridian don't give a mess look to ya......... 
Your right again ! Handsum gud looken & mart! I's al 3 rapped upin 1 !


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> you're welcome........... you got that.......... floridian don't give a mess look to ya.........
> Your right again ! Handsum gud looken & mart! I's al 3 rapped upin 1 !


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bye yall
> everyone have a good weekend



Be safe....and yall have a good time, bOOm bOOm!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you prolly like oysters too dont cha



Yeah…. so….



havin_fun_huntin said:


> was going to.  just didnt know which route was quicker to get to I10
> 
> 
> Mrs h I hav a feeling we will see PLENTY of waves
> ...



I hope she pukes on you! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> you implying im short?
> that isn't very nice mud




Ain't nothin wrong with being short! 



Jeff C. said:


> Mudro!!!!







blood on the ground said:


> Hello I'm new here, I have been reading for a while but never joined until today. I hope to make many friends in here.



Welcome! 



Keebs said:


> Hey, does anyone know what part of Washington LOVEMYLABS lives in?  ANy where near that massive mud slide?!?!?  If I had his number I'd call & check on him!



He lives near Davenport. I don't have his # but I use to have his address. Hope him & Rebecca are ok.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


> He lives near Davenport. I don't have his # but I use to have his address. Hope him & Rebecca are ok.


google that for us & make sure that isn't in the area, please, he's been on my mind since I first heard of it!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I hope she pukes on you!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2014)

Heeeeyyy Donya!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 28, 2014)

Home and it is the weekend.  Can't get much better today.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Heeeeyyy Donya!


 my own young'un didn't stick around and speak to me!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Home and it is the weekend.  Can't get much better today.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> google that for us & make sure that isn't in the area, please, he's been on my mind since I first heard of it!



Davenport is 5 hrs from Oso.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 28, 2014)

Hope to see some sun tomorrow.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 28, 2014)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Heeeeyyy Donya!



heyyy..... I popped in read back and got caught up and popped back out.....


_Posted from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Davenport is 5 hrs from Oso.


kewl, THANK you!!!


lilD1188 said:


> heyyy..... I popped in read back and got caught up and popped back out.....
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com  App for Android_


 ok............. headed to see the neighbors..........back later!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 28, 2014)

naybores?


----------



## Crickett (Mar 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> kewl, THANK you!!!



You're welcome!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> naybores?


"seasonal" kind.. not full time..... good folks!  sent me home wiff food, how can ya argue with that?


----------



## Crickett (Mar 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> "seasonal" kind.. not full time..... good folks!  sent me home wiff food, how can ya argue with that?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


>


 you know what I'm talkin about!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you know what I'm talkin about!



Yep we got seasonal Cuban neighbors at our other house.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> "seasonal" kind.. not full time..... good folks!  sent me home wiff food, how can ya argue with that?



good neighbors.

raining IMBY

coffee anyone?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 29, 2014)

Happy Saturday to all of you drivelers.

I just looked at the weather map and it looks like it is going to be a wash-out because there is a lot more rain heading this way from Alabama now.  This stuff goes out about 100 miles out in the gulf as well so I don't think HFH is going to see any sunshine today at the beach.  Actually, a better way to say it is........... I think that LMS is the ONLY sunshine that he is going to see today.  

I don't know about the rest of you BUT this dang "LIQUID SUNSHINE" that continues to come down is about to drown me.  Even the turkeys will probably have to wear "floaties" this weekend.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 29, 2014)

Happy Saturday to all of you drivelers.

I just looked at the weather map and it looks like it is going to be a wash-out because there is a lot more rain heading this way from Alabama now.  This stuff goes out about 100 miles out in the gulf as well so I don't think HFH is going to see any sunshine today at the beach.  Actually, a better way to say it is........... I think that LMS is the ONLY sunshine that he is going to see today.  





I don't know about the rest of you BUT this dang "LIQUID SUNSHINE" that continues to come down is about to drown me.  Even the turkeys will probably have to wear "floaties" this weekend.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 29, 2014)

Say it again EE.

Rain


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2014)

Man it's a mess out here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 29, 2014)

Mornin
Been up for hours.
Both dogs at the groomer getting pretty for Summer. 
The boy is out wiff his girlfriend.
 It's kinda quiet at the Cafe356.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> Been up for hours.
> Both dogs at the groomer getting pretty for Summer.
> The boy is out wiff his girlfriend.
> It's kinda quiet at the Cafe356.



sweep and mop quickly while it can be spic and span for a little while.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2014)

Nap time ova, back to work.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 29, 2014)

Allow me to introduce myself. I'm Sterlo58 .  I used to hang around this campfire. Then I got a job working for the Japanese.  Now I work, and work and work some more. .  Don't get me wrong....the $$$ is good  but I sho miss my buds here on Woody's. 

Hope yall are doing well this fine rainy morning. I was going to go turkey hunting this morning on one of my rare days off but seeing how its raining, I am being lazy today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 29, 2014)

Sterlo58 said:


> Allow me to introduce myself. I'm Sterlo58 .  I used to hang around this campfire. Then I got a job working for the Japanese.  Now I work, and work and work some more. .  Don't get me wrong....the $$$ is good  but I sho miss my buds here on Woody's.
> 
> Hope yall are doing well this fine rainy morning. I was going to go turkey hunting this morning on one of my rare days off but seeing how its raining, I am being lazy today.



Thanks for the introduction.  

They do have a good work ethic and expect it of everyone don't they?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2014)

Afternoon Youngins. Welcome back Sterlo.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2014)

4 mo hours . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 29, 2014)

Sterlo58 said:


> Allow me to introduce myself. I'm Sterlo58 .  I used to hang around this campfire. Then I got a job working for the Japanese.  Now I work, and work and work some more. .  Don't get me wrong....the $$$ is good  but I sho miss my buds here on Woody's.
> 
> Hope yall are doing well this fine rainy morning. I was going to go turkey hunting this morning on one of my rare days off but seeing how its raining, I am being lazy today.


Hey there stranger. 


gobbleinwoods said:


> Thanks for the introduction.
> 
> They do have a good work ethic and expect it of everyone don't they?





KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Youngins. Welcome back Sterlo.


Mornin


Hooked On Quack said:


> 4 mo hours . .


You can do it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2014)

Dang I stumbled into the Religous Forum. No No:




'Bout got these 12hrs knocked OUT, ready for a cold one !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang I stumbled into the Religous Forum. No No:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'You've been saved.'



cause you found your way back to the driveler.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 29, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 'You've been saved.'
> 
> 
> 
> cause you found your way back to the driveler.



 Bless Him.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bless Him.



How is Ms. Hawtnet tonight?


----------



## Crickett (Mar 29, 2014)

My husband's Grandma passed away this evening.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> My husband's Grandma passed away this evening.



Sorry to hear.  Thoughts and prayers.

My SIL lost her mother yesterday also.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 30, 2014)

Crickett and Gobblin, my condolences to your families for your losses this weekend.

Now I see that the rain is finally gone BUT someone forgot to cut off the "wind machine" since yesterday around noon.  The dang wind howled most of the night it seemed and when I went out to get the morning newspaper at 4:30 am this morning, my truck was completely yellow.  

Hope all of you have a good day today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2014)

EE,

Time for coffee


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE,
> 
> Time for coffee



Good stuff! Finishing off my first cup now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2014)

Mornin kids.......gotta get packed and ready for travel to DC, then to NOLA.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.......gotta get packed and ready for travel to DC, then to NOLA.



You oughta hit NOLA right as the first wave of live crawfish are coming in!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> My husband's Grandma passed away this evening.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Sorry to hear.  Thoughts and prayers.
> 
> My SIL lost her mother yesterday also.





Sorry guys, thoughts and prayers to your family.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You oughta hit NOLA right as the first wave of live crawfish are coming in!!



Did these last night here!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 30, 2014)

very spicy bloody mary; it's what for breakfast


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> very spicy bloody mary; it's what for breakfast





You just now getting up ??


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 30, 2014)

No; been up since 7:00 or 7:30; just late gettin' my first drank


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> No; been up since 7:00 or 7:30; just late gettin' my first drank



you aren't a rookie are you?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 30, 2014)

no rookie stripe on me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> No; been up since 7:00 or 7:30; just late gettin' my first drank






Like Hankus sez, if don't start early, ya can't drank all day..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Like Hankus sez, if don't start early, ya can't drank all day..


where's drankus been lately?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> where's drankus been lately?





I dunno??


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 30, 2014)

Good afternoon, drivelers!
Anybody here coming to the Spring Gathering?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2014)

crackerdave said:


> Good afternoon, drivelers!
> Anybody here coming to the Spring Gathering?





Not I .


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 30, 2014)

The Messkin was headin' it up, haven't heard from him.I guess he has abandoned ship???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2014)

crackerdave said:


> The Messkin was headin' it up, haven't heard from him.I guess he has abandoned ship???





Yep, somebody else is gonna hafta head this one up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> very spicy bloody mary; it's what for breakfast



That's what I should've had!



Keebs said:


> where's drankus been lately?





Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno??



Workin a bunch!



crackerdave said:


> Good afternoon, drivelers!
> Anybody here coming to the Spring Gathering?



Not gonna make this'un Dave!


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That's what I should've had!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't look like it's gonna happen.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 30, 2014)

crackerdave said:


> Good afternoon, drivelers!
> Anybody here coming to the Spring Gathering?



Don't think we're gonna make it. Bad timing


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 30, 2014)

Hugh set the date....apparently it's not a good time for him, either.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2014)

crackerdave said:


> Good afternoon, drivelers!
> Anybody here coming to the Spring Gathering?


 too far for me..........


Jeff C. said:


> Workin a bunch!


 boy be makin da money!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't think we're gonna make it. Bad timing


The mister & kiddo watching the WD marathon?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2014)

busybusybusybusy . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> The mister & kiddo watching the WD marathon?



I watched it some last night. The boy has them all on DVD.

Today was the boy's 1st Sunday off of work in 7 years. 
He's playing a Zombie game on the Xbox and his girlfriend called asking what he was doing. He said he was killing zombies. She said that's not nice. He said OK Lizzy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 30, 2014)

Oh, and you know H22 watching that race.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> busybusybusybusy . .


 doin whut?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I watched it some last night. The boy has them all on DVD.
> 
> Today was the boy's 1st Sunday off of work in 7 years.
> He's playing a Zombie game on the Xbox and his girlfriend called asking what he was doing. He said he was killing zombies. She said that's not nice. He said OK Lizzy.


  


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh, and you know H22 watching that race.


 They have races on tv???
I've washed clothes, towels, dog beds, swept, let horses out to graze, now I'm  eating and watching more WD and fixing to mend a shirt............ then start some wood to burning so I can grill this evening!  Got some deer loin marinating in Pay's sauce!


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 30, 2014)

EWnDC


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2014)

On da plane! Buddy of mine called and said it was snowing in DC. Pilot just came on said it is now raining and 38* :roll eyes:


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2014)

Catch y'all later...we Rollin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> doin whut?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He watchin racing inside. I'm watching golf outside. Grill is lit. 


Jeff C. said:


> Catch y'all later...we Rollin.


Safe travels Jeff fafa.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 30, 2014)

Boom Boom..... How was da gulf


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Boom Boom..... How was da gulf





He be reading back . . 




Off next 2 days !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Boom Boom..... How was da gulf



cold. very windy. lots of stories to share tomorrow with you all... it was a nice time. .             



crickitt sorry bout yaws loss


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He be reading back . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some say I'm off all days.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 30, 2014)

I was all excited about getting the turkey mobile( golf cart) back up and running but found out after an afternoon of cleaning it up that things were a lot worse than i thought. May have to take baby steps with it and just buy a few parts and batteries each payday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> cold. very windy. lots of stories to share tomorrow with you all... it was a nice time. .
> 
> 
> 
> crickitt sorry bout yaws loss


Tell da truth. Aint no waves in da gulf. 


gobbleinwoods said:


> Some say I'm off all days.


You be OFF most days. 


rhbama3 said:


> I was all excited about getting the turkey mobile( golf cart) back up and running but found out after an afternoon of cleaning it up that things were a lot worse than i thought. May have to take baby steps with it and just buy a few parts and batteries each payday.



Wobbert woo curse aint left.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 30, 2014)

Well........ Look a hera!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well........ Look a hera!



You will look even better wearing the


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2014)

Evening youngins.


----------



## slip (Mar 30, 2014)

Sup folks.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2014)

slip said:


> Sup folks.


Walking Dead time........... see ya'll later!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2014)

Keebs left before I could ask about supper in Tifton.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Keebs left before I could ask about supper in Tifton.


leave a message after the beep..................bbeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2014)

Nite nite!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sorry to hear.  Thoughts and prayers.
> 
> My SIL lost her mother yesterday also.





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Crickett and Gobblin, my condolences to your families for your losses this weekend.
> 
> Now I see that the rain is finally gone BUT someone forgot to cut off the "wind machine" since yesterday around noon.  The dang wind howled most of the night it seemed and when I went out to get the morning newspaper at 4:30 am this morning, my truck was completely yellow.
> 
> Hope all of you have a good day today.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry guys, thoughts and prayers to your family.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> cold. very windy. lots of stories to share tomorrow with you all... it was a nice time. .
> 
> 
> 
> crickitt sorry bout yaws loss



Thanks y'all! Her funeral is Tuesday. She hung in there for over 4 months trying to recover from her fall & all of the issues that happened after it. Now she is finally at rest. My MIL can finally get some rest too. She's had an upper respiratory infection for over a month & she hasn't been able to fully rest to get rid of it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 31, 2014)

Well another trad work week starts.





coffee anyone?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 31, 2014)

HAPPY MOANDAY to all of you fellow drivelers.

Where o where did the weekend go???  It was just Friday morning a few hours ago.  Didn't get too much accomplished this weekend for sure and now I am already running behind.  I found out why my chainsaw won't run.........it helps to have a gas-line that is not broken in half !!!   

I guess that I better shake a leg and get my rear in gear and face the world head-on this morning whether I want to or not.

Gobblin, I will gladly take a couple of cups of your fresh brewed coffee this morning.  I think that I need some just to "jump-start" my heart.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 31, 2014)

Mernin children!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2014)

Morning, gonna be a busy day.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2014)

Morning folks.  Still sleepy here.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2014)

Opening Day of Baseball!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.  Still sleepy here.



I'm guessing since it was cold and windy there are no bikini pics from the beach huh?? And before you post one, i mean the girls not yours.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm guessing since it was cold and windy there are no bikini pics from the beach huh?? And before you post one, i mean the girls not yours.



kinda hard to be inconspicuous with my crappy phone but yeah there was some nice photo ops tho


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Thanks y'all! Her funeral is Tuesday. She hung in there for over 4 months trying to recover from her fall & all of the issues that happened after it. Now she is finally at rest. My MIL can finally get some rest too. She's had an upper respiratory infection for over a month & she hasn't been able to fully rest to get rid of it.


's for your family.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2014)

MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!



 more    to get done!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> kinda hard to be inconspicuous with my crappy phone but yeah there was some nice photo ops tho


Well did you lose my number?



Keebs said:


> MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> more    to get done!



Morning You.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2014)

So, we get down there Friday night and go for a walk on the board walk.  Seen a few confrontations between a couple of folks.  The woman go back to the room and we guys decide to hit up the bar.  While in the bar this dude comes up to me and ask if Im married.  I tell him yes and he walks back to some woman.   Not sure of his plans but I wanted no part of them.  The band was good.  There appeared to be a group of gals out for a bachelorette (sp?) party, they were having themselves a good time.

We ate at margaritaville Saturday for Lunch.  Their Long Island iced teas are off the CHAIN.  The food was OK, nothing to brag about tho, IMO.

We hopped on the boat that took us to the beach.  It was so dang cold and windy that we all wore shorts and shirts.  We took the umbrella and laid it in front of us just to block the wind.

Sat. night, we went and played putt putt and raced Go carts.  Pretty fun time. Then we ate at the Fishermans Wharf.  That, my friend, was SHO NUFF GOOD!!
All in all it was a great weekend!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Well did you lose my number?
> 
> 
> 
> Morning You.



Yeah, till about 430-5 yesterday


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 31, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Crickett (Mar 31, 2014)

Mornin y'all! Gotta go get the oil changed in my car this mornin. 




Keebs said:


> 's for your family.



Thank you.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> So, we get down there Friday night and go for a walk on the board walk.  Seen a few confrontations between a couple of folks.  The woman go back to the room and we guys decide to hit up the bar.  While in the bar this dude comes up to me and ask if Im married.  I tell him yes and he walks back to some woman.   Not sure of his plans but I wanted no part of them.  The band was good.  There appeared to be a group of gals out for a bachelorette (sp?) party, they were having themselves a good time.
> 
> We ate at margaritaville Saturday for Lunch.  Their Long Island iced teas are off the CHAIN.  The food was OK, nothing to brag about tho, IMO.
> 
> ...





You must've missed my post from Friday.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> So, we get down there Friday night and go for a walk on the board walk.  Seen a few confrontations between a couple of folks.  The woman go back to the room and we guys decide to hit up the bar.  While in the bar this dude comes up to me and ask if Im married.  I tell him yes and he walks back to some woman.   Not sure of his plans but I wanted no part of them.  The band was good.  There appeared to be a group of gals out for a bachelorette (sp?) party, they were having themselves a good time.
> 
> We ate at margaritaville Saturday for Lunch.  Their Long Island iced teas are off the CHAIN.  The food was OK, nothing to brag about tho, IMO.
> 
> ...


Sounds like ya had a good time


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Morning Mrs. Hawtnet


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all! Gotta go get the oil changed in my car this mornin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all! Gotta go get the oil changed in my car this mornin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good Morning Mrs. Crickett.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2014)

Ryderte killed one of Charlies pet turkeys....


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ryderte killed one of Charlies pet turkeys....



What was you doin on my road yesterday.?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> What was you doin on my road yesterday.?



We stopped by my moms to eat and get my truck.  We shoot across the back way and go down sugar sand road to brighton, then take brighton to I75


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2014)

Waiting on my "help" to show up.  Gonna finish cleaning up the yard/land, while he does that I'll be scraping these messed up roads.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2014)

Why will my wife never ever never ever never ever ever answer her cell phone Its going in the yard when i see her.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Why will my wife never ever never ever never ever ever answer her cell phone Its going in the yard when i see her.


she answered me.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> she answered me.............



she answered me too.  Maybe she was on the phone with one of us when mud called her?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2014)

This kid better not "no show" on me.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> she answered me too.  Maybe she was on the phone with one of us when mud called her?


 musta been............


Hooked On Quack said:


> This kid better not "no show" on me.


 or what?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> musta been............
> 
> or what?






He will endure the wrath of Quack !!!!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh LMS dont like bridges.  Looking at the map we have a NICE LONG bridge to cross





Crickett said:


> I hope she pukes on you!
> ;





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I guess?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



That wasnt very nice maam.  But, as luck would have it she did very well


----------



## Crickett (Mar 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That wasnt very nice maam.  But, as luck would have it she did very well


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2014)

water and an apple.  Ate WAY TOO much this weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> water and an apple.  Ate WAY TOO much this weekend.


grilled deer kabobs marinated in Pay's rub........ steamed veggies & a twice baked tater.......... not bad.....


----------



## rydert (Mar 31, 2014)

turkey sandwich..............

hay ever body


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2014)

rydert said:


> turkey sandwich..............
> 
> hay ever body



Howdy hen killer


----------



## Crickett (Mar 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> grilled deer kabobs marinated in Pay's rub........ steamed veggies & a twice baked tater.......... not bad.....







Chickle Fila


----------



## rydert (Mar 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy hen killer













idjit.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2014)

rydert said:


> idjit.....



That was a nice bird..


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> water and an apple.  Ate WAY TOO much this weekend.



you be sounding like a chick.....a fat chick; but a chick none the less


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2014)

i shot 2 does this weekend


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2014)

not sure what is going on with the rut


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> you be sounding like a chick.....a fat chick; but a chick none the less



why you hating on healthy womens?


----------



## rydert (Mar 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That was a nice bird..



That was a fun hunt.........
I'm gettin old......can't hardly walk today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2014)

rydert said:


> That was a fun hunt.........
> I'm gettin old......can't hardly walk today



All you had to do was sit down and call, whats so hard about that?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2014)

What i miss?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello...Hello...Hello...Hello....Hello....Hello...Hello......


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2014)

Ok , back to work.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey mud!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hey mud!



Hey, slow in here today. Thats good though i got plenty to do.


----------



## rydert (Mar 31, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Opening Day of Baseball!



are the Falcons playing?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2014)

rydert said:


> are the Falcons playing?



Yes; and they be getting beat 2 - 0 in the 7th.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2014)

someone have a double cheese whopper?


----------



## rydert (Mar 31, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Yes; and they be getting beat 2 - 0 in the 7th.



scored a safety huh?


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 31, 2014)

What seems to be the problem here?


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 31, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> not sure what is going on with the rut



I hear that! I'm not seeing any chasing going on at my club.

Did kill a doe two weeks ago with my bow though.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2014)

Ya'll do know deer season is out dont ya, bunch of idjits. I did get 15 squirrels and one rabbit Sat. though. Didnt think they would be out in all that wind. I was wrong.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll do know deer season is out dont ya, bunch of idjits. I did get 15 squirrels and one rabbit Sat. though. Didnt think they would be out in all that wind. I was wrong.



Rydert went and kilt an illegal gobbler yesterday, I didn't have the heart to tell the lil fella that the season don't open up till next Friday afternoon at 3:00


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm out. Later


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm out. Later


you backing up.............. 
Bye Folks!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 31, 2014)

yes

well

ok then


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2014)

Anybody tried one of these Ameristep ground blinds? Right on cue, the bad weather is gonna roll in about the time i get to turkey hunt.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 31, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Anybody tried one of these Ameristep ground blinds? Right on cue, the bad weather is gonna roll in about the time i get to turkey hunt.


I've heard that their quality is questionable, but with Quack in charge of quality this does not surprise me!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I've heard that their quality is questionable, but with Quack in charge of quality this does not surprise me!!





Can't spell "quality" without the Q !!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't spell "quality" without the Q !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2014)

Top uf da mernin lads


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2014)

morning blood  

just brewed and fresh


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm ready for bed and the kid is home expecting me to go turkey hunting this morning when I get home!.....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 1, 2014)

Good Morning Gobblin and Blood.  Happy Tuesday to all of you sleepy drivelers this morning OR maybe Happy Sleepy to all of you Tuesday drivelers sounds better.

Gobblin, I forgot to ask you.......do you have the chickens sleeping with you these days, cause dang, you be gettin up super early lately!!!!  That crowing Rooster must knock you right out of bed each day.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 1, 2014)

It is Tuesday isn't it????


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 1, 2014)

OK, what is for breakfast this morning since I just confirmed that it is Tuesday for sure????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, what is for breakfast this morning since I just confirmed that it is Tuesday for sure????



4 isn't early,  3 is 

yep it is Twosday

Here is what I am considering


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 1, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 4 isn't early,  3 is
> 
> yep it is Twosday
> 
> Here is what I am considering




Dang Gobblin, with a breakfast like that I would never get any work done!!!!


By the way, have you noticed that the dreaded "white screen" hasn't been as bad recently ????   I hope that I don't jinx it though !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang Gobblin, with a breakfast like that I would never get any work done!!!!
> 
> 
> By the way, have you noticed that the dreaded "white screen" hasn't been as bad recently ????   I hope that I don't jinx it though !!!



The white screen has been appearing from 3-4 on most days.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 1, 2014)

I wondered about that as I have voiced my opinion several times in various posts to try and get the updating done between maybe 3-4 AM.  For now, it is better for me as I normally get up anywhere from 4-4:30 AM most mornings.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 1, 2014)

Man, gobble, that looks fittin to eat there!!  
Morning everyone.  Hope you all have a great day


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2014)

In the woods with the youngan ...... I spooked his bird!!!! Trying to get close and bumped him!!! I feel so bad right now...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 1, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> In the woods with the youngan ...... I spooked his bird!!!! Trying to get close and bumped him!!! I feel so bad right now...



That stinks!  Maybe you will get him on another bird today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 1, 2014)

Man its busy in here today


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2014)

morning folks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2014)

Nothing... Notta ....zip..... Gobblers with a morning date equals go home and get some sleep!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


Mud and Keebs havent posted so we dont get your normal morning welcome??  


blood on the ground said:


> Nothing... Notta ....zip..... Gobblers with a morning date equals go home and get some sleep!



Better than a day at work tho


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud and Keebs havent posted so we dont get your normal morning welcome??
> 
> 
> Better than a day at work tho



It's April Fool's Day idgit


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2014)

Good morning i won the lottery!!!!!!!!!I'M RICH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 1, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning i won the lottery!!!!!!!!!I'M RICH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 1, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning i won the lottery!!!!!!!!!I'M RICH!!!!!!!!!!!!!



  Morning mud


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2014)

good to meet, meat you Rich; welcome to the forum


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2014)

another purty day


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2014)

LoL Mud


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2014)

Bam


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2014)

time to put on my daisy dukes and tank top


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2014)

flop?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> good to meet, meat you Rich; welcome to the forum



 you aint right, rite wright, write


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2014)

April Fools day!!I'M BROKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 1, 2014)

Me and H22 got our marriage license 31 years ago today. 



NO JOKE. No No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 1, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> April Fools day!!I'M BROKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I hope all the Kings Horse and all the kings men can put you back together again


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me and H22 got our marriage license 31 years ago today.
> 
> 
> 
> NO JOKE. No No:


Yeah!!! wait, im sorry.... wait or you braggin or venting??


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hope all the Kings Horse and all the kings men can put you back together again


I'm ok, i landed on my head.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 1, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah!!! wait, im sorry.... wait or you braggin or venting??
> I'm ok, i landed on my head.



Obviously.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2014)

I agree wiff Mrs.H.................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 1, 2014)

mrs. Hornet22 said:


> obviously.



burn


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Obviously.





Keebs said:


> I agree wiff Mrs.H.................





havin_fun_huntin said:


> burn



Hush Shorty


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 1, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hush Shorty



I aint short, your tall.






Yes it makes me feel better thinking about it like that


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me and H22 got our marriage license 31 years ago today.
> 
> 
> 
> NO JOKE. No No:



prayers sent


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> prayers sent



I wonder if she was intoxicated when she said yes?  
Bet H22 has been thanking his lucky stars ever since


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I wonder if she was intoxicated when she said yes?
> Bet H22 has been thanking his lucky stars ever since



No kidding......she could have done better........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> No kidding......she could have done better........



Storys like this give other guys hope


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 1, 2014)

I would tell Keebs hey but she didnt tell us hey.  She just dropped in to agree with mrs H II


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> prayers sent


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I would tell Keebs hey but she didnt tell us hey.  She just dropped in to agree with mrs H II


 Hey.........





































































LAST POST........... goodbye!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hey.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, hello Keebs!    How are you today maam


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## rydert (Apr 1, 2014)

ever notice how when yo butt gets wet.......it itches


----------



## rydert (Apr 1, 2014)

oh.....hay ever body......


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2014)

rydert said:


> ever notice how when yo butt gets wet.......it itches



how did your hiney get wet?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 1, 2014)

<-----Chili Relinos/ground venison concoction wiff lots of cheese.


----------



## rydert (Apr 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> how did your hiney get wet?



I had an accident.............


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2014)

Afternoon youngins, headed south Tomorrow.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 1, 2014)

Protein bar, apple, banana, and fiber wafer fer lunch.. OH and a coke ZERO


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2014)

Got all my roads looking good, box blade off, bush hawg on.  All trees and limbs stacked for a HUGE bonfire !! Burned off 5 acres of land too.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2014)

peanut butter and banana sandwich with a cold glass of milk


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> peanut butter and banana sandwich with a cold glass of milk



Skim milk I hope. My cows give skim milk.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Skim milk I hope. My cows give skim milk.



I had your goat skim milk; it was good.

Thanks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2014)

No No:


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2014)

I aint got no stupid goats.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I aint got no stupid goats.



Yes you do.



Oh; happy birthday!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


>



quack started early today...


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quack started early today...



Quack started?  I guess he is relieved.  I know he was worried about it since he was a week late and all


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Quack started?  I guess he is relieved.  I know he was worried about it since he was a week late and all


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 1, 2014)

Ya'll have lost ya eva lovin minds.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2014)

I dont even like goats.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll have lost ya eva lovin minds.


Isnt that a requirement to be in here??


KyDawg said:


> I dont even like goats.



Fibber, everyone loves goats.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't like goats. They gots creepy eyes.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't like goats. They gots creepy eyes.



 they look sweet to me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 1, 2014)

Mud, whats for lunch?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't like goats. They gots creepy eyes.



Haaay Mandy!!!

Night shif be killin me ... Iz be tired tadeaf all da time!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 1, 2014)

I guess Keebs dont love us today?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 1, 2014)

Mud be missing too, I wonder if they left early and went to the super secret farm?


----------



## rydert (Apr 1, 2014)

bammm........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 1, 2014)

rydert said:


> bammm........



Its Boom, ya idjit


----------



## rydert (Apr 1, 2014)

boom...........


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 1, 2014)

hay


----------



## rydert (Apr 1, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> hay



they gonna be hammering this weekend


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 1, 2014)

hope you right rydert, Im going on another bachelor party this weekend.  Its gonna be a fishing/turkey hunting trip


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hope you right rydert, Im going on another bachelor party this weekend.  Its gonna be a fishing/turkey hunting trip



Yeah right turkey hunting, wink, wink. Gotcha.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 1, 2014)

rydert said:


> they gonna be hammering this weekend



I hope so.

Went last night and sat down at 6:30, at 7:20 I finally see two white heads coming down a fire break and I get ready, all I can think is "please have a long beard please have a long beard"......... it were two jakes.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 1, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah right turkey hunting, wink, wink. Gotcha.



but, but, we going fishin too


----------



## Hankus (Apr 1, 2014)

I killed a wild turkey with a number once, bleve it was number 101


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 1, 2014)

I need a scope on my shotgun. I've been sky busting turkeys.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 1, 2014)

A 6 x 18 power wiff a drop compensator. Cause I drop it a lot.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 1, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> I need a scope on my shotgun. I've been sky busting turkeys.



Haven't you done enough huntin' already this year? You prolly need to rest up for next season.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2014)

Live from da woods!
It's hot.  Real hot.
no turkey noises yet except me.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Live from da woods!
> It's hot.  Real hot.
> no turkey noises yet except me.



Bammer get wid it! G/L


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hope you right rydert, Im going on another bachelor party this weekend.  Its gonna be a fishing/turkey hunting trip





mudracing101 said:


> Yeah right turkey hunting, wink, wink. Gotcha.



bachelor party this weekend translates to chasing tail









feathers.


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me and H22 got our marriage license 31 years ago today.
> 
> 
> 
> NO JOKE. No No:




Congrats. Today is the wife and I's 8th anniversary.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2014)

mattech said:


> Congrats. Today is the wife and I's 8th anniversary.



Happy happy


----------



## little miss sunshine (Apr 1, 2014)

Happy Tuesday


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Happy Tuesday



No! Happy Wednesday!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Happy Tuesday





blood on the ground said:


> No! Happy Wednesday!



Yes! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 2, 2014)

Good Morning Gobblin.

HAPPY HUMP DAY IT IS.   I need some of your coffee to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin.
> 
> HAPPY HUMP DAY IT IS.   I need some of your coffee to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes this morning.



Poured one for you so head this way or it will get cold.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2014)

Morning folks


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2014)

Good morning, lots to do today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 2, 2014)

We be turkey hunting... Guess who is winning....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, lots to do today.



My phone died yesterday, I was trying to get you picks of the messed up roller rockers.  Funny thing is only the pushrods on 1 side of the engine were bent?  I think the heads were milled wrong and the pushrods are too long


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2014)

BOG, are the Turkeys playing hide and seek with you?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> BOG, are the Turkeys playing hide and seek with you?



Yes and they are dang good at it!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Yes and they are dang good at it!



A day in the woods is better than a day at work right?  Yout got your kid with you?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2014)

Keebs?  Mrs H II???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> My phone died yesterday, I was trying to get you picks of the messed up roller rockers.  Funny thing is only the pushrods on 1 side of the engine were bent?  I think the heads were milled wrong and the pushrods are too long



Thats easy checked, over rev., too much spring pressure, not enuff, valve lash too tight, cheap pushrods, are they stock or .080?


----------



## Crickett (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats easy checked, over rev., too much spring pressure, not enuff, valve lash too tight, cheap pushrods, are they stock or .080?



It wasnt over revved, it hasnt been over 2500 RPMS.  I actually think the valves are adjusted too loose (the rockers look like they walked) or the heads were milled wrong and the rods are too long.  Like i said its all one one side (2,4,6,8) number 4 cycl was the only one actually working and didnt have brokepuch rods, thos they were bent slightly.  1,3,5,7 are fine just they seem to be a little loose.  Cam card calls for .024 hot.  

They are stock rods.  Could be the problem.  It has dual valve springs.    im glad it isnt mine.  Me and the "mechanic" would be having it out!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2014)

Howdy crickett


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2014)

evening youngins


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> evening youngins



Happy Birthday!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2014)

boom


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2014)

fail


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> evening youngins


howdy hdm03--


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Birthday!



Glad you could join us maam


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> boom





mrs. hornet22 said:


> fail





mrs. hornet22 said:


>



 
you were only off by 10ish..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> howdy hdm03--
> 
> 
> Glad you could join us maam


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22, havin_fun_huntin+


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2014)

what the?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2014)

she's lost it


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2014)

i haven't


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2014)

mud?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> boom





mrs. hornet22 said:


> fail





mrs. hornet22 said:


>



A little premature huh


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mrs. hornet22, havin_fun_huntin+



havin_fun_huntin+, mrs. hornet22+
Why havent you friendededed yourself yet?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> A little premature huh



Mista Hornet22 must be using her account


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> she's lost it





hdm03 said:


> i haven't


You lost it a long time ago.


hdm03 said:


> mud?


luk at chu  BOOOM!!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> A little premature huh



Howdy Rutt


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> A little premature huh





havin_fun_huntin said:


> havin_fun_huntin+, mrs. hornet22+
> Why havent you friendededed yourself yet?


I've tried several times.


hdm03 said:


> Mista Hornet22 must be using her account



No No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I've tried several times.
> 
> 
> No No:



It worked for me the first time.  Guess im special


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You lost it a long time ago.



But I think I just found it


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2014)

Baseball at 1:00 this afternoon!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Baseball at 1:00 this afternoon!!!



 baseball be x10 better than football


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2014)

31 days till the 140th running of the Kentucky Derby!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> baseball be x10 better than football



Have you lost your MIND




yep, you're special alright.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Have you lost your MIND
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why yes, yes I have.  I dont need it anymore, my wife knows everything. 

That isnt true but I couldnt resist.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2014)

I have a special purpose.


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I have a special purpose.



what is it?........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2014)

rydert said:


> what is it?........



Just HAAAAD to ask did'nt cha.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> baseball be x10 better than football



idiot


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2014)

rydert said:


> what is it?........





Watched "The Jerk" again last night !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> idiot





X10


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Have you lost your MIND
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hdm03 said:


> idiot





Hooked On Quack said:


> X10



Ya'll play pretty. You gonna hurt Boom Boom's feewins.


Buncha idgits.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2014)

Went to patch a four wheeler tire, couldnt be patched, two tubes and two wheel bearings and a set of brake shoes later  i'm in for 158 buckaroo's. Go thru the mud they say, its fun they say


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Went to patch a four wheeler tire, couldnt be patched, two tubes and two wheel bearings and a set of brake shoes later  i'm in for 158 buckaroo's. Go thru the mud they say, its fun they say



You ran over Keebs knife didn't cha


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Went to patch a four wheeler tire, couldnt be patched, two tubes and two wheel bearings and a set of brake shoes later  i'm in for 158 buckaroo's.  Hop on, lets goo thru the mud I said, its fun I said



I fixed it for you


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You ran over Keebs knife didn't cha










Beef tips with rice n gravy and cabbage.  Piece 'o strawberry puddin pound cake for dessert.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You ran over Keebs knife didn't cha





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I fixed it for you





Hooked On Quack said:


> Beef tips with rice n gravy and cabbage.  Piece 'o strawberry puddin pound cake for dessert.



It is gettin close to that time.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 2, 2014)

Jebus...these things still going?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2014)

Stoopid weather radio alarm just went off, scared the crap outta me . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stoopid weather radio alarm just went off, scared the crap outta me . .



Hope you have a backup pair of undies around


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2014)

Jranger said:


> Jebus...these things still going?





Hiya stranger !!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> baseball be x10 better than football





I went to ONE Braves game a looooonnnngggg time ago & I dang near fell asleep listening to the announcer. I was bored outta my mind! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Have you lost your MIND
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Hooked On Quack said:


> Stoopid weather radio alarm just went off, scared the crap outta me . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2014)

buncha idjit fooseball fans in here


----------



## Crickett (Apr 2, 2014)

Do any of y'all see the ad at the bottom for J.W. Trucks sales? 

It says they have a HUGH SELECTION!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> buncha idjit fooseball fans in here



I've hated baseball since I was a kid & had to spend all that time at the ball field cause my brother played. WORST days of my life. When I was 6 years old I fell from the very top bleachers & slammed my head into the concrete below. That was not fun. There was a group of African American chicks that use to beat the crap outta me & my sister cause we were white. My mama was always too busy watching my brother play ball she didn't care what was happening to me & my sister!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I've hated baseball since I was a kid & had to spend all that time at the ball field cause my brother played. WORST days of my life. When I was 6 years old I fell from the very top bleachers & slammed my head into the concrete below. That was not fun. There was a group of African American chicks that use to beat the crap outta me & my sister cause we were white. My mama was always too busy watching my brother play ball she didn't care what was happening to me & my sister!



Well, that stinks.  Kinda ruined and chance of me having a smart reply with your sad ending 

Wait, when you fell did you hurt the concrete?


----------



## Crickett (Apr 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well, that stinks.  Kinda ruined and chance of me having a smart reply with your sad ending
> 
> Wait, when you fell did you hurt the concrete?



I was told it cracked after I hit it!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I was told it cracked after I hit it!



if it makes you feel better i was dropped on my head as a baby.  My cousin swears to this day it was an accident.  I dont believe her tho.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2014)

Crickett got beat up by knee grows !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett got beat up by knee grows !!



But they was bigger than her.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett got beat up by knee grows !!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> But they was bigger than her.



They was some mean chicks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> But they was bigger than her.





She shoulda kicked 'em on their ankles . . 






Geeeeeeeeeze you oughta see the yellow cloud of pollen blowing out here.  Aaaaaaaaaaaachooooooooo!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


> They was some mean chicks!



I loved watching black girls fight in school.  They dont play.  They fight x10 more violent than any man Iv ever seen.  A teacher told me once, "Ill never get between 2 girls fighting.  They will hurt you and anyone around!"


----------



## Crickett (Apr 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She shoulda kicked 'em on their ankles . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bless you! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> I loved watching black girls fight in school.  They dont play.  They fight x10 more violent than any man Iv ever seen.  A teacher told me once, "Ill never get between 2 girls fighting.  They will hurt you and anyone around!"



Yeah they don't hold back that's for sure!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She shoulda kicked 'em on their ankles . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   

Even on their knees they might have been taller than her


----------



## Crickett (Apr 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Even on their knees they might have been taller than her



No kidding!!!! Them were some big ol black chicks!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


> No kidding!!!! Them were some big ol black chicks!



I spent alot of time a my grandmas as a child.  When she moved there it was a decent area.  Over time it went way down hill.  I could tell you some stories for sure.  The best is while watching tv one day a car slams on brakes and a guy gets out.  He yells, '"here that (son of a gun) that ows me money."  Pulls out a sks and starts firing off rounds at the neighbors house.  

She moved shortly after that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I've hated baseball since I was a kid & had to spend all that time at the ball field cause my brother played. WORST days of my life. When I was 6 years old I fell from the very top bleachers & slammed my head into the concrete below. That was not fun. There was a group of African American chicks that use to beat the crap outta me & my sister cause we were white. My mama was always too busy watching my brother play ball she didn't care what was happening to me & my sister!


That explains it.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> if it makes you feel better i was dropped on my head as a baby.  My cousin swears to this day it was an accident.  I dont believe her tho.


Yep, i knew it.


Hooked On Quack said:


> She shoulda kicked 'em on their ankles . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She coulda bit their knee caps off.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> That explains it.
> 
> 
> Yep, i knew it.
> ...



explains alot doesnt it


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2014)

Be a utiful day outside!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2014)

riderte is chillaxin at the bottom of the page...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2014)

I see dirt


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2014)

Nitram??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2014)

turkey?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2014)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> turkey?


idjit..


Hooked On Quack said:


> crap



Again?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> idjit..
> 
> 
> Again?



He sneezed.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He sneezed.



Boys done lost his grip


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2014)

Sharted . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sharted . .



Welp, that two pair gone today. How many more you got stashed


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2014)

WOW! It's hot out there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Welp, that two pair gone today. How many more you got stashed





Commando baybayyyyy !!!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> That explains it.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> explains alot doesnt it



So what's y'all's excuse?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Commando baybayyyyy !!!





Crickett said:


> So what's y'all's excuse?


I fell off a merry-go-round once.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Commando baybayyyyy !!!


Hope ya dont shart again



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I fell off a merry-go-round once.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2014)

Yall seen Henkiller?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2014)

That baby eagle is getting BIG! If he falls out of that nest I'm gonna

Today's lesson: Did ya'll know it takes 3 to 5 years for the bald eagle's head and tail feathers to turn white. 



Well, I sure didn't.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That baby eagle is getting BIG! If he falls out of that nest I'm gonna
> 
> Today's lesson: Did ya'll know it takes 3 to 5 years for the bald eagle's head and tail feathers to turn white.
> 
> ...



Yes i knew that. Thanks for sharing though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


> So what's y'all's excuse?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I fell off a merry-go-round once.







I got knocked out on the monkey bars, pegged between the eyes with a hard hit baseball, flipped a 4 wheeler and landed on my ed, whacked in the head with a pool cue.


Jeeeeeeze, it's no wonder I gotz daim brammage.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


> So what's y'all's excuse?



I stated mine already silly


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I got knocked out on the monkey bars, pegged between the eyes with a hard hit baseball, flipped a 4 wheeler and landed on my ed, whacked in the head with a pool cue.
> 
> 
> Jeeeeeeze, it's no wonder I gotz daim brammage.



This whole time i thought you did.  Its the only explanation that makes since.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes i knew that. Thanks for sharing though.


DID NOT!


Hooked On Quack said:


> I got knocked out on the monkey bars, pegged between the eyes with a hard hit baseball, flipped a 4 wheeler and landed on my ed, whacked in the head with a pool cue.
> 
> 
> Jeeeeeeze, it's no wonder I gotz daim brammage.



Oh, I forgot about the baseball fail. I just knew I had that pop fly. Hit me right on the bridge of my nose. That's why my nose is oh, so, pretty.


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> This whole time i thought you did.  Its the only explanation that makes since.





"sense"





Shutting down and getting out of here early today for a company catered steak suppa !! 

I imagine I'll be presented a major award too . .


----------



## Crickett (Apr 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I fell off a merry-go-round once.





Hooked On Quack said:


> I got knocked out on the monkey bars, pegged between the eyes with a hard hit baseball, flipped a 4 wheeler and landed on my ed, whacked in the head with a pool cue.
> 
> 
> Jeeeeeeze, it's no wonder I gotz daim brammage.


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2014)

what does sharted mean?......I don't get it.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I got knocked out on the monkey bars, pegged between the eyes with a hard hit baseball, flipped a 4 wheeler and landed on my ed, whacked in the head with a pool cue.
> 
> 
> Jeeeeeeze, it's no wonder I gotz daim brammage.



Did it, did it, did it, did it, and a whole lot more! 
Saw 7 hogs, 2 deer, and one jake came sneaking in on me from behind. By the time i swung around he had put 60 yards between us and was kicking in the afterburners. 
Man, it is stoopid hot out there! i just don't think i want to go this afternoon.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "sense"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


next time ill use scents 


rhbama3 said:


> Did it, did it, did it, did it, and a whole lot more!
> Saw 7 hogs, 2 deer, and one jake came sneaking in on me from behind. By the time i swung around he had put 60 yards between us and was kicking in the afterburners.
> Man, it is stoopid hot out there! i just don't think i want to go this afternoon.



Youll get em never time bama.  You need another ameristep blind


----------



## Crickett (Apr 2, 2014)

rydert said:


> what does sharted mean?......I don't get it.......


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Did it, did it, did it, did it, and a whole lot more!
> Saw 7 hogs, 2 deer, and one jake came sneaking in on me from behind. By the time i swung around he had put 60 yards between us and was kicking in the afterburners.
> Man, it is stoopid hot out there! i just don't think i want to go this afternoon.



yep......they can flat out haul it when they're scared....


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



what?.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2014)

I HATE hot weather, fat buoy sweats too much.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> next time ill use scents
> 
> 
> Youll get em never time bama.  You need another ameristep blind



Its ordered. Supposed to be here today. I'm sure the quality has improved in 6 years.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Its ordered. Supposed to be here today. I'm sure the quality has improved in 6 years.





Be sure and post all about it on the gear review . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2014)

Color me GONE !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I HATE hot weather, fat buoy sweats too much.



I got half way home before I realized the seat heater in my car was still on from this morning. 

Yep it's hot out there. Tank top, shorts and flippy flops! LOVE IT!


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 2, 2014)

And the waters still to cold to go swimming


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Color me GONE !!!


such a girl. 


Seth carter said:


> And the waters still to cold to go swimming



That why they make pool heaters.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2014)

I dont know if its allergies or not but i feel like crap.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2014)

rydert said:


> what does sharted mean?......I don't get it.......



I would like to know as well.


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont know if its allergies or not but i feel like crap.



how does that feel?........i'm all confused on what you folks mean today....


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2014)

rydert said:


> how does that feel?........i'm all confused on what you folks mean today....



i bet he smells something awful


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> such a girl.
> 
> 
> That why they make pool heaters.



Pffffffft I wish I had a pool


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2014)

Later y'all. Keebs lets go.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got half way home before I realized the seat heater in my car was still on from this morning.
> 
> Yep it's hot out there. Tank top, shorts and flippy flops! LOVE IT!




idjit . . .



I just LOVE a hawt woman in a tank top with shorty shawts !!! 





mudracing101 said:


> I dont know if its allergies or not but i feel like crap.





Me too mudhole, my job is surrounded with thousands of acres of pine trees, I peeked outside and there was a HUGE yellow cloud blowing across. 



Okay, gonna get nekkid, take a shower have a coupla dranks and eat a ribeye.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2014)

well there was a yellow dusting on my car this afternoon.  First time I have noticed it this year.   Pine pollen season is here.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got half way home before I realized the seat heater in my car was still on from this morning.
> 
> Yep it's hot out there. Tank top, shorts and flippy flops! LOVE IT!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> idjit . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please be sure to wash that shart good for you go. Oh, and you might want to wear a tie iffin you're getting that award(for sleepin on da job 1000000.00 hours) a night.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That baby eagle is getting BIG! If he falls out of that nest I'm gonna
> 
> Today's lesson: Did ya'll know it takes 3 to 5 years for the bald eagle's head and tail feathers to turn white.
> 
> ...




Heck it took me 50 years for my head and tail feathers on this Eagle to turn white !!!!  







mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got half way home before I realized the seat heater in my car was still on from this morning.
> 
> Yep it's hot out there. Tank top, shorts and flippy flops! LOVE IT!




Oh, there are so many good replies available on the above statement BUT I just have to say that we all love you in your Tank top, shorts and flippy flops!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2014)

Well it is Thursday and is anyone Thirstday?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 3, 2014)

Heck, it was just Saturday.  What is happening to all of these days flying by????

Yep, I am thirsty so pass me a couple of cups of your coffee this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2014)

Don't blink EE it will be Saturday again.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 3, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't blink EE it will be Saturday again.





Gobblin, that is what I am afraid of !!!!!  Dang, these days are going by way too fast for me.


Gobblin, by the way, I posted a thread here in the Campfire Section last night especially for our buddy, Jeff C.  I hope that you saw it.  That thing moves about as fast as these days are moving by lately.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2014)

Boo!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Boo!



Boo Who !!!!!

It is about time that you showed up.  Is it true that all of the turkeys in your neck of the woods have decided to leave until the season officially ends????  The word on the street is that it was due to your bodacious turkey hunting skills that caused it.  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, that is what I am afraid of !!!!!  Dang, these days are going by way too fast for me.
> 
> 
> Gobblin, by the way, I posted a thread here in the Campfire Section last night especially for our buddy, Jeff C.  I hope that you saw it.  That thing moves about as fast as these days are moving by lately.



Saw it.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 3, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Saw it.



I hope the rest of the Drivelers crew will take a look at this thread today .....that is if they ever decide to get their tails out of bed !!!  Bunch of slackers, I tell you.  


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=798984


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2014)

Link sausage and egg biskit with MUSTARD !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

Morning ladies


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Link sausage and egg biskit with MUSTARD !!


Pack of crackers


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I hope the rest of the Drivelers crew will take a look at this thread today .....that is if they ever decide to get their tails out of bed !!!  Bunch of slackers, I tell you.
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=798984


I'm up



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning ladies


Speakin of , Keebs dont talk to us anymore


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Pack of crackers
> I'm up
> 
> 
> Speakin of , Keebs dont talk to us anymore



I spoke with her a little yesterday.  Poor gal, they be working her to deff


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2014)

mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2014)

Live from da woods! Only heard gobbles while he was still in da tree. I've had two hens ease by and had a doe get within 20 feet of me. Boy, was she surprised!  No answers to calling so I think we've officially reached the henned up stage of the season.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Link sausage and egg biskit with MUSTARD !!


What'd they award you wiff


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning ladies





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I spoke with her a little yesterday.  Poor gal, they be working her to deff





mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2014)

I have a nice blind made out of mosquitoes hovering over me and my thermacell. Nothing like south Georgia Swamp hunting for turkeys.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I have a nice blind made out of mosquitoes hovering over me and my thermacell. Nothing like south Georgia Swamp hunting for turkeys.



Did your other blind come in yesterday?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Did your other blind come in yesterday?



Nope. The disappointment starts early this year.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2014)

Good luck Bama, If ya shoot a doe i'd like some of that jerky you make.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What'd they award you wiff






A extra steak to carry home to Dawn !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2014)

Wonder what a turkey load would do to a barking squirrel?  This sucks. ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> A extra steak to carry home to Dawn !!



Dang, they coulda at least put a sign in yo parking place that reads "Reserved for _________."


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 3, 2014)

I saw aswarm of skeeters flyin behind a chopper the other day... The skeeters where hollaren MOMMA, MOMMA.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Wonder what a turkey load would do to a barking squirrel?  This sucks. ...



iTS not squirrel season.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Wonder what a turkey load would do to a barking squirrel?  This sucks. ...



cant tell you what turkey load does but thanks to my bro-in-law I can tell you what a 270 will do to one


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Wonder what a turkey load would do to a barking squirrel?  This sucks. ...





I know what a 3" #4 steel shot will do to a doe . . .


----------



## Crickett (Apr 3, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 




mudracing101 said:


> Speakin of , Keebs dont talk to us anymore





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I spoke with her a little yesterday.  Poor gal, they be working her to deff


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2014)

Hmmmmm, sketti and salad, or Dawn's home made cheekun pie with peas ???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmm, sketti and salad, or Dawn's home made cheekun pie with peas ???



Is Dawn a better cook than LMS?  If so Id go with the Shicken Pie


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Is Dawn a better cook than LMS?  If so Id go with the Shicken Pie






She does really well most of the time, one of her friends made the sketti and she can't cook worth a flip . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She does really well most of the time, one of her friends made the sketti and she can't cook worth a flip . .



yup shicken pie no doubt


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmm, sketti and salad, or Dawn's home made cheekun pie with peas ???


No brainer here. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> She does really well most of the time, one of her friends made the sketti and she can't cook worth a flip . .


Can you mess up sketti We don't eat it at the cafe 356. Well, maybe once every 2 years or so. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> yup shicken pie no doubt


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

"errbody in da club getting tipsy"











dumb song stuck in my head


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No brainer here.
> 
> Can you mess up sketti We don't eat it at the cafe 356. Well, maybe once every 2 years or so.




I be liking some GOOD sketti loaded up with Parmesan cheese, a salad and some garlic Texas toast!!!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> yup shicken pie no doubt





Cheekun pie and hot sauce it is !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2014)

Only time I get Italian is when I go to Olive Garden and you can bet the hubby and the boy AINT gonna be wiff me.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Only time I get Italian is when I go to Olive Garden and you can bet the hubby and the boy AINT gonna be wiff me.



Bless yo lil pea pickin' heart ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2014)

Nugefan said:


> Bless yo lil pea pickin' heart ...



 ___


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

Just so yall know, ITS NICE OUTSIDE!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm with Quack, i love some sketti, salad and garlic toast


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2014)

Hard day at work.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just so yall know, ITS HOT OUTSIDE!!!!


Fix-ed it for you. I'm too fat and too out of shape to be trudging thru a mile long swamp. Skeeters were turrible and never heard another gobble after that bird flew down. 
The squirrel lived, the Doe lived, and i'm about dead from blood loss. Thermacell works great when you sit. Not so much when you walk.
Time for a nap.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Fix-ed it for you. I'm too fat and too out of shape to be trudging thru a mile long swamp. Skeeters were turrible and never heard another gobble after that bird flew down.
> The squirrel lived, the Doe lived, and i'm about dead from blood loss. Thermacell works great when you sit. Not so much when you walk.
> Time for a nap.....



Well, at times, I wonder if our skeeters dont breed with the turkeys.  Them thangs are huge.  I remember a few years back me and some buddies went hog hunting one night on the flint river.  Skeeters were so bad the woods were echoing from the sound they make.  NOTHING would keep them off of us.  

You spend enough days walking in that swamp and you wont be fluffy anymore


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

Mattech, that doesnt look like work to me.  Looks more like the beginnings of a good party


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2014)

Piece 'o skrawberry puddin pound cake for dessert . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Piece 'o skrawberry puddin pound cake for dessert . .



yup, I hate you right now!.  Ok, maybe not but I am extremely jealous


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yup, I hate you right now!.  Ok, maybe not but I am extremely jealous





Make ya feel if any betta if it was sto bought ??


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 3, 2014)

banana nut muffin for dessert


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 3, 2014)

What happened to the messican?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Make ya feel if any betta if it was sto bought ??



slightly, VERY slightly.
I did splurge today tho.  Stopped and got me a biscuit for breakfast..
  Back down to 210


----------



## Crickett (Apr 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No brainer here.
> 
> Can you mess up sketti We don't eat it at the cafe 356. Well, maybe once every 2 years or so.



My hubby don't like it either! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I be liking some GOOD sketti loaded up with Parmesan cheese, a salad and some garlic Texas toast!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Only time I get Italian is when I go to Olive Garden and you can bet the hubby and the boy AINT gonna be wiff me.



I LOVE Olive Garden. The Chicken & Gnocchi soup is AWESOME!  I can't get the hubby to go there with me either!


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2014)

baked chichum


----------



## Crickett (Apr 3, 2014)

Oh.... 

Deer burger & a pickle for lunch


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2014)

Mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2014)

Taco Bell


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2014)

Crickett said:


> My hubby don't like it either!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Olive Garden


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2014)

Leroy?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2014)

Keebs????????????????????


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 3, 2014)

Where's the mexican?  How am i gona know if a tornado is about to hit my house???


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mattech, that doesnt look like work to me.  Looks more like the beginnings of a good party



Come on up. I got plenty of col ones.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud?



you idjit!!1 Oh well atleast you werent premature


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Where's the mexican?  How am i gona know if a tornado is about to hit my house???



Hes beeen gone.  I havent seen him around anywhere as of late


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hes beeen gone.  I havent seen him around anywhere as of late



He change his name?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2014)

The messican got banded


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> The messican got banded



I think you be wrong captain


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think you be wrong captain



Yeah, hes wrong.  There is no banned under his name.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think you be wrong captain



Nope


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Nope



You be wrong Col. Sanders


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2014)

Ahhhhhh Choooooooo !!! 










toot. .


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2014)

nope


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> The messican got banded



he passed away


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> he passed away



He might have drown in the creek


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 3, 2014)

He may have ticked off the wong one.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 3, 2014)

D e p o r t a t i o n


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yeah, hes wrong.  There is no banned under his name.



I never said banned ya knucklehead i said he had been banded.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2014)

Youngins these days, never listen.


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Youngins these days, never listen.



have fun goatin is an idjit............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> The messican got banded





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think you be wrong captain





mudracing101 said:


> I never said banned ya knucklehead i said he had been banded.


Its my Tift Co edumication.  We are only 1/2 literate 


mudracing101 said:


> Youngins these days, never listen.


aint dat the truff


rydert said:


> have fun goatin is an idjit............



yeah, someone needs to straighten that idjit out


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Taco Bell



makes your stomach be like...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2014)

4 mo hrs . .


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2014)

gonna sneak out early.......going to a track meet


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

rydert said:


> gonna sneak out early.......going to a track meet



Hope you dont meet it with your face or hiney.  Be safe Dirte


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2014)

Dirthole has left the building.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2014)

rydert said:


> gonna sneak out early.......going to a track meet



Dang, he left before i could tell him to tell his wifey i said hey.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Dang, he left before i could tell him to tell his wifey i said hey.......



Back off, I seen her first


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Back off, I seen her first



Dont matter


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2014)

I think Keebs done found another mud


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

welcome back mud


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

rydert left us


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

Keeb has been MIA for like 90% of this driveler


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

turtlebug is MIA  for a while, Im mad cause she didnt bring me a heart shaped sucker


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

Nic done went missing.  He prolly aint been on in 2 months


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I think Keebs done found another mud



There is but only 1 mud


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

hdm03 hasnt been posting his random randomness in here lately either


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

strang dont drop in much.  I recon with his birthday just passing he is too good for us?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2014)

havin to work for a livin sucks


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> havin to work for a livin sucks



true dat.......


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2014)

nice day outside


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2014)

i like the warm weather


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2014)

ready for the 90's


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2014)

100's


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud?



There he is


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2014)

ya'll missed me......that be so sweet


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2014)

love you all long time


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i like the warm weather



When i went to lunch all the wemminz dressing in shorts now, i love summer time


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> When i went to lunch all the wemminz dressing in shorts now, i love summer time



gotta love it!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> When i went to lunch all the wemminz dressing in shorts now, i love summer time



of course; it may not be such a pretty sight when you eat lunch at Golden Corral.  They be some large wemmin strapping on the feed bag there


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> of course; it may not be such a pretty sight when you eat lunch at Golden Corral.  They be some large wemmin strapping on the feed bag there



large wemmens needs hugs too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> When i went to lunch all the wemminz dressing in shorts now, i love summer time



No pics?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> havin to work for a livin sucks



working is overrated


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

gobble is here


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> large wemmens needs hugs too



no; they need more fried chicken and mashed taters with extra extra gravy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

I think i heard him across from the house this morning.. seems like a long ways for him to drive.  I wonder if he was stawking me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> no; they need more fried chicken and mashed taters with extra extra gravy



I love fried chicken smashed taters and gravy.  keebs and mrs h have called me girly several times.  Are you talking bout me?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

Where mud go?  There was finally life in the driveler and he left


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> gobble is here



yep early today.   Just left.  Wish I didn't have to go &%#* tomorrow.

Yes w**k is a four letter word.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep early today.   Just left.  Wish I didn't have to go &%#* tomorrow.
> 
> Yes w**k is a four letter word.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> working is overrated



yup what HFG said


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I love fried chicken smashed taters and gravy.  keebs and mrs h have called me girly several times.  Are you talking bout me?



They are correct.  You are girly......very girly


Prayers for LMS


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> They are correct.  You are girly......very girly
> 
> 
> Prayers for LMS



SO, what are you trying to say?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> SO, what are you trying to say?



I like girls


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> They are correct.  You are girly......very girly
> 
> 
> Prayers for LMS





havin_fun_huntin said:


> SO, what are you trying to say?





hdm03 said:


> I like girls


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I like girls



you askin me out?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you askin me out?



Well, yes.......PM sent


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2014)

Don't know what i walked into here, but i'm backing out slowly.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't know what i walked into here, but i'm backing out slowly.....





Watch out, I'm rat behindcha !!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't know what i walked into here, but i'm backing out slowly.....





Hooked On Quack said:


> Watch out, I'm rat behindcha !!



I'm watchen!! Close to the door, but I'm watchen.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Apr 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Well, yes.......PM sent



Should I have my eye on you??????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Should I have my eye on you??????





Rut rohhhhhhh . . .


----------



## little miss sunshine (Apr 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rut rohhhhhhh . . .



Will you keep your eye on him for me??? I'm pretty sure he was just hitting on my husband.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Will you keep your eye on him for me??? I'm pretty sure he was just hurrying on my husband.





Dood rides a moped with nothing on, but leather chaps.  I ain't getting near him !!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Apr 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dood rides a moped with nothing on, but leather chaps.  I ain't getting near him !!



Don't be all skeeered


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Don't be all skeeered






Er uhm, I meant to say, anything for you LMS !!!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Apr 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm, I meant to say, anything for you LMS !!!



Ahhhh thanks!!!! You're the best!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Ahhhh thanks!!!! You're the best!!!!!!






Whooooooooooot !!!! 





You heard it here first boyzzzzzz, I'm da "best!!!"


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whooooooooooot !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you always wuz mama's favorite.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whooooooooooot !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"best" at what?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2014)

UPS just delivered my brand new Ameri-step Ground Blind! Even though it has that small print that says"warranty voided if box opened" i'm sure HOQ's quality control fixed all them minor issues like torn fabric, busted zippers, broken fiber poles, etc...


----------



## Crickett (Apr 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> UPS just delivered my brand new Ameri-step Ground Blind! Even though it has that small print that says"warranty voided if box opened" i'm sure HOQ's quality control fixed all them minor issues like torn fabric, busted zippers, broken fiber poles, etc...


----------



## little miss sunshine (Apr 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> UPS just delivered my brand new Ameri-step Ground Blind! Even though it has that small print that says"warranty voided if box opened" i'm sure HOQ's quality control fixed all them minor issues like torn fabric, busted zippers, broken fiber poles, etc...



Boom booms ghastly made it through 50 mph winds thrown across a field and landed in a tree and no broken rods it in yet...... That thing is a trooper


----------



## Crickett (Apr 3, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Boom booms ghastly made it through 50 mph winds thrown across a field and landed in a tree and no broken rods it in yet...... That thing is a trooper



Here ya go 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=347577&highlight=ameristep


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Here ya go
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=347577&highlight=ameristep



The thread that just won't die.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 3, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Here ya go
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=347577&highlight=ameristep





rhbama3 said:


> The thread that just won't die.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> the thread that just won't die. Facepalm:


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 3, 2014)

Evening strangers. 
Been prepping for a colonoscopy tomorrow morning and am a bit sore. More like on fire  Kind of afraid to go to bed just yet. 

Gunna get it over early tomorrow then head to the woods to chase thunder chickens.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 3, 2014)

Sterlo58 said:


> Evening strangers.
> Been prepping for a colonoscopy tomorrow morning and am a bit sore. More like on fire  Kind of afraid to go to bed just yet.
> 
> Gunna get it over early tomorrow then head to the woods to chase thunder chickens.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> The thread that just won't die.



Unlike the Ameristep blinds.   

The work week day many wait for.   TGIF

coffee smells good today


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 4, 2014)

TGIF   !!!!!

Good Morning and Happy Friday to all you fellow drivelers.  

Pass the coffee and let's get this day started with eating some breakfast, reading the newspaper, washing some clothes, and then working on an email for one of my customers that needs this information by 7 AM this morning.

Yep, just another typical day for sure.

Just look what is coming our way !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> TGIF   !!!!!
> 
> Good Morning and Happy Friday to all you fellow drivelers.
> 
> ...



Well EE you will be glad to know that the white screen is alive and well.  It was running when I clicked first time this morning at 3:45.

Hopefully that line of storms breaks up before it gets to us.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 4, 2014)

Morning children! 
I have all my storm gear gathered and I'm ready for this!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning children!
> I have all my storm gear gathered and I'm ready for this!



morning blood,  going hunting?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 4, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning blood,  going hunting?



Na, kids are in school.... I don't go if they cant go 

I am going home and planting some onions before the rain comes... I hope!
how about you?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 4, 2014)

its so easy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

Morning folks..



Go BOG GO!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2014)

Not one gobble heard this morning and now the wind has kicked up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

Got alot to do this morning, but its Friday!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Got alot to do this morning, but its Friday!



Same here I was hoping for a slow Friday... Nope not gonna happen


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2014)

goot mornin


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Not one gobble heard this morning and now the wind has kicked up.



one of my buddies sent me a text a few minutes ago......they also have heard nothing


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2014)

lock er down.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> lock er down.



premature again


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> premature again



I'z just getting ya'll ready. I know that nobody pays any attention to the page count and all.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'z just getting ya'll ready. I know that nobody pays any attention to the page count and all.



page count? whats that?  Is it something new?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> page count? whats that?  Is it something new?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2014)

stick a fork in this one......


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2014)

what happened?............neva mind

last post ..............


lock er down.............


hdm03?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> stick a fork in this one......



you caint not kount eider


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

rydert, did you enjoy meeting the track? I hope it was nice to you


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

Mrs H, where is your hubby hiding?  He too good to drop in and say hey these days?


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> rydert, did you enjoy meeting the track? I hope it was nice to you



my daughter won the 800


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> my daughter won the 800



Grats to the little lady, I bet your a proud daddy 



Oh, did you tell your wife me and mud said hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

Looks like ill finish this one up by myself


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

I get 2 whole days w/o LMS, its gonna be great


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Grats to the little lady, I bet your a proud daddy
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, did you tell your wife me and mud said hey



thanks for the first comment

 for the second


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

Oh, a guy told her earlier today she looks prego with quadruplets


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> thanks for the first comment
> 
> for the second



She hasnt got you running with her?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

this just won't do.......... I'm gonna have to call the old drivelers up & have a pow-wow, see if we can't teach you young whipper-snappers the REAL way to Drivel & finish out a thread in proper fashion........... sheesh....... 



























 oh, Hi ya'll!


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I get 2 whole days w/o LMS, its gonna be great



I got to head down that way this weekend.......need me to check on anything for you?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> my daughter won the 800


Go little miss Dert! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs H, where is your hubby hiding?  He too good to drop in and say hey these days?


They workin him TADEAF.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

Where had Jeff a fa been.  Figured he would be back by now


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





rydert said:


> goot mornin


Dirt


rydert said:


> my daughter won the 800





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Grats to the little lady, I bet your a proud daddy
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, did you tell your wife me and mud said hey


Yeah, what he said



havin_fun_huntin said:


> I get 2 whole days w/o LMS, its gonna be great


Partay at  Leroys house


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> I got to head down that way this weekend.......need me to check on anything for you?


 how far south you gonna make it?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> this just won't do.......... I'm gonna have to call the old drivelers up & have a pow-wow, see if we can't teach you young whipper-snappers the REAL way to Drivel & finish out a thread in proper fashion........... sheesh.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  you couldnt hold out for 27 more post could ya


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> DirtYeah, what he saidPartay at  Leroys house


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> this just won't do.......... I'm gonna have to call the old drivelers up & have a pow-wow, see if we can't teach you young whipper-snappers the REAL way to Drivel & finish out a thread in proper fashion........... sheesh.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, hey, Hey


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you couldnt hold out for 27 more post could ya


nope, saw how hopeless it was.......


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> how far south you gonna make it?



Unadilla if things work out.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> this just won't do.......... I'm gonna have to call the old drivelers up & have a pow-wow, see if we can't teach you young whipper-snappers the REAL way to Drivel & finish out a thread in proper fashion........... sheesh.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> I got to head down that way this weekend.......need me to check on anything for you?


The hedges need trimming and the yards need cut.  The babys room needs the trim installed.  The  "pond" in the front yard needs filled in.  etc etc


mudracing101 said:


> Dirt
> 
> 
> Yeah, what he said
> ...



 im gonna miss it


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> Unadilla if things work out.......



I'm headin north Well north east.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 


Shaved our lab yesterday! He's bald now!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> Unadilla if things work out.......


 that's still north ga. to me......... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


>









 pickin at Leroy, my sweet sista from another mista!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> Unadilla if things work out.......



we gonna be at the WMA close to hawkinsville.  Gonna be close redirte


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm headin north Well north east.





Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> Shaved our lab yesterday! He's bald now!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

Last post?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The hedges need trimming and the yards need cut.  The babys room needs the trim installed.  The  "pond" in the front yard needs filled in.  etc etc
> 
> 
> im gonna miss it



 oh, you leavin, thats right... i forgot.. 









Partay still at Leroys house


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The hedges need trimming and the yards need cut.  The babys room needs the trim installed.  The  "pond" in the front yard needs filled in.  etc etc
> 
> 
> im gonna miss it


Where's da party this weekend?


mudracing101 said:


> I'm headin north Well north east.





Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> Shaved our lab yesterday! He's bald now!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Last post?



idjit/monon  you caint kount eider


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> idjit/monon  you caint kount eider


well? who's got the next one?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> oh, you leavin, thats right... i forgot..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lms aint gonna be there either.  Ill leave yall a key out.  She needs something to do Sunday anyhow


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2014)

Lock it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2014)

Boooooom!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Way up there, its in the middle of nowhere though


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> that's still north ga. to me.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...





havin_fun_huntin said:


> we gonna be at the WMA close to hawkinsville.  Gonna be close redirte


Might be heading to Hawkinsville REAL soon. Another GREAT nephew to welcome into the world.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

Last post, lock her down


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2014)

lock er down


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Lms aint gonna be there either.



Well crap, partay cancelled.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2014)

shut er down


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2014)

last one


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2014)

that's it


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2014)

all done


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2014)

and finished too, two, to, 2, tu-tu


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2014)

Scooter gonna get in trouble


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 4, 2014)

Locker down


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2014)

Man I've been BUSY this morning, hope things are gonna calm down, having to work to earn my pay SUCKS !!


Oh, and moanin ya'll !!!


----------

